# Reserva Privada Sour Kush (Headband) waterfarm



## noob78 (May 25, 2012)

Going to attempt to start a journal, I'm about 6 weeks in veg. Today is Day 41 and will go into flower day after tomorrow. Hope You guys come along the for the ride and give advice.


----------



## hardknox72 (May 25, 2012)

Def. sub'd. Been wanting to do a sour kush grow. Right now im doing blueberryXcheese and OG kush, then following up with a Jedi Kush. But lookin good man ... love,peace and chicken grease.


----------



## noob78 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks hardknox72, and you got a nice selection of strains, is the og kush seed or clone and if seed what breeder?


----------



## sky rocket (May 27, 2012)

I'm all in. What nutes are you using in your water farm? Are you u sing r/o or tap water?


----------



## AlwaysFUBAR (May 27, 2012)

Subed. Nice looking setup. Did you make the pvc net?


----------



## noob78 (May 31, 2012)

sky rocket said:


> I'm all in. What nutes are you using in your water farm? Are you u sing r/o or tap water?


 thank you for the coming to my journal, I am using gh Floranova bloom from start to finish with straight tap water


----------



## noob78 (May 31, 2012)

AlwaysFUBAR said:


> Subed. Nice looking setup. Did you make the pvc net?


 Thanks for coming along on this one. And yes i made it, at the moment using string, but looking for a better solution for string that doesn't have so much give.


----------



## noob78 (May 31, 2012)

UPDATE: Day 5 of 12/12 everything is looking quite daunting at the moment, honestly thinking it will fill the screen by the middle of week 2. Thinking bout taking half of the growth under the screen away for some clones and pure airflow, not sure if that will be wise. What do you guys suggest I do? Plus will post pics tomorrow lights are off now.


----------



## missnu (May 31, 2012)

Won't hurt anything...I remove a lot of under growth it is useless...so if you can't get them in the screen then just remove them


----------



## noob78 (May 31, 2012)

missnu said:


> Won't hurt anything...I remove a lot of under growth it is useless...so if you can't get them in the screen then just remove them


Thanks for the advice will probably be doing that in 2 to 3 days from now, Plus do you do half and wait a week and do the rest or do you do it all at once?


----------



## noob78 (May 31, 2012)

Not sure anyone care but my clones rooted in 8 days with a diy bubble cloner. First time ever trying to clone so out of 4 i have 2 with knubs and roots. So if this is grow goes good i will run this back


----------



## noob78 (Jun 1, 2012)

UPDATE Morning of Day 6 of 12/12, woke up and snapped some pics, not really much to see wise as development but starting to spread. Plus on a side note I have a 100% root rate with clones on this strain, in a week or so.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just Cuz I forgot to mention at the beginning I have a 400 watt mh/hps in a 36x20x5 tent
Temps stay from 72 degrees to max 84 degrees but mostly stay at bout 77-80 degrees, 30-40 percent humidity


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## noob78 (Jun 2, 2012)

Would like some help deciding on a OG to do next. I have it between Reserva Privada OG #18 or Cali Connection Buddah Tahoe OG? Im looking for a good solid representation of og if possible, with decent yields. PLease help with why or why not. thank you


----------



## noob78 (Jun 3, 2012)

Day 8 of 12/12 and really starting to see alot of hairs all over now, and seems to have no ill affect from trimming half of the undergrowth a couple days ago, i"ll finish beginning of week 3. So far this strain as been nice to grow, just slow at the beginning but took off late for me. plus ain't a big eater my ppms are at 700 right now, but drinks like a horse,over a gallon a day. will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 4, 2012)

noob78 said:


> UPDATE: Day 5 of 12/12 everything is looking quite daunting at the moment, honestly thinking it will fill the screen by the middle of week 2. Thinking bout taking half of the growth under the screen away for some clones and pure airflow, not sure if that will be wise. What do you guys suggest I do? Plus will post pics tomorrow lights are off now.


Looking good bro! Glad I jumped in when I did! I have a couple suggestions and questions.

First let me tell you your canopy looks great. Your already ahead of many growers here, as far as the ability to keep the foliage happy and healthy! So yes, great start! Question: What type of light and what type of tent are you growing in?

Yeah your right about the screen filling up! Be ready for that.

As far as your screen, it is really low right now. You need to raise the screen up towards the tops of the plant. Your screen is a tool you have to use it!... Start by taking all the branches, around the edges of the canopy, and gently bend them outwards, futher away from the middle. Keep on doing this until your branches are stretching all the way to the wall of your tent. You will use the flower stretch, to get the branches further out to the edges of the screen. Then the branches in the middle can also be pulled to the side to keep the height down. If you do all this correctly, and understand how the plant will grow you can get your screen really even by the end of flower. The trick is getting all the tops _equal_ light exposure, so that one doesn't out grow the other.

So yeah, pull your screen up a bit, let a couple inches of the tops stick out but not too much. Then tuck and train all your branches out to fill up your screen, once your screen is filled up where you want it - stop adjusting the screen and let the girls grow straight UP and flower out.

Just a tip - don't do any agressive training past week 3, I usually space out some agressive trimming week by week. After week 1 I will go remove a BUNCH of foliage under neath the canopy, then leave it for a week to recover, then do it again, get most of what I missed or didn't want to clip... Then at week 3 I do the FINAL trimming, any loose ends or spare leaves I missing I trim off and then just let them GO.


You will notice, if you let a new little growth live like way under the canopy, that it will be a popcorn nugget in 70 days. It won't be worth your plants energy to produce. This the idea behind Lollypopping. SCROGGers will remove growth that is un-necessary, or growth that will not become any thing worth while. In the end, the extra plant energy will go into budding calyxes, resulting in more weight up top, and less popcorn under neath. My rule is that I trim any fan leaves that wont get direct light, UNDER the canopy. I also trim NEW growth that is developing late. If the branches aren't within 6-8 inches of the main canopy, I will clip them. Usually the new growth that forms around 2 weeks before you go 12/12 will be FINE. But remember you _might_ not want that growth that starts about a week before, or after the 12/12 flip. It will be light, fluffy popcorn nuggets that end up in the trim pile. - - - That being said, don't obsess over removing all the popcorn. Just remember it's OK to remove useless growth, just don't over stress your plant by doing it a _lot_ or too_ late_ into flowering!

One love, good luck my friend! I'll +sub!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Looking good bro! Glad I jumped in when I did! I have a couple suggestions and questions.
> 
> First let me tell you your canopy looks great. Your already ahead of many growers here, as far as the ability to keep the foliage happy and healthy! So yes, great start! Question: What type of light and what type of tent are you growing in?
> 
> ...


Very honored and humbled for you to come to my journal and give advice. So thanks. First I have a 400 watt mh/hps for lights and my tent is 36"x20"x63" i have around 23" max for top of screen to light to play with. As you advised I rised the screen up to even the canopy, plus thanks for putting it that way about the screen, I am now starting to get the whole concept of the screen and how to utilize it so much respect for that. I have a few Questions for you, One what height you flower your sour kush at and what height it finally grew too? And how was the smoke from that, is that what you consider a good headstash strain?and what was the max ppms you got too? plus rep when they let me again lol.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 5, 2012)

UPDATE Day 10 12/12  
ppm at 650 will bump back up to 700 later
temps 73 with 20% humidity
now that i have did as SR.VERDE advised and rised the screen the canopy is level, it really doesn't look like it but in person you can see that its even


----------



## Seedling (Jun 5, 2012)

Subscribed! After reading Scottyballs' thread I was so impressed I had to order a Water Farm. It will be here today! I'm also gonna use a 36"x20" tent with a 400 MH&HPS. I'll be using GH Flora Nova Bloom too. It looks like yours is off to a great start, noob78!

How high above the top of the Water Farm is the screen? Are the squares in your screen roughly 2"x2"? I was thinking of making a 36"x20" wood frame using 4" square metal screen, and trying to fill every hole, which would be 45 tops total if completely filled.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Seedling said:


> Subscribed! After reading Scottyballs' thread I was so impressed I had to order a Water Farm. It will be here today! I'm also gonna use a 36"x20" tent with a 400 MH&HPS. I'll be using GH Flora Nova Bloom too. It looks like yours is off to a great start, noob78!
> 
> How high above the top of the Water Farm is the screen? Are the squares in your screen roughly 2"x2"? I was thinking of making a 36"x20" wood frame using 4" square metal screen, and trying to fill every hole, which would be 45 tops total if completely filled.


Thanks for the sub. And yes scottyballs grow is inspiring, You also might want to check out OTTERMUNKY's Kandy kush waterfarm, My screen is 2"x 2", the screen is bout 9 " above the waterfarm, although the waterfarm is on a box which is 4" tall, for easy drainage. Plus what strain are you going to go with? Feel free to ask questions I'll try and help.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bonus pics of my RP Kandy Kush


----------



## Seedling (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be placing an order at the Tude Friday when the June promotion starts. My order:

G13 Labs - Pineapple Express
Barneys Farm - Vanilla Kush
Dutch Passion - Euforia
Dutch Passion - Blueberry
Female Seeds - C99
Female Seeds - White Widow x Big Bud
Bomb Seeds - Hash Bomb


UFO Freebies

World of Seeds Medical Collection - Afghan Kush x White Widow
Delicious Seeds - Fruity Chronic Juice


June Promotion Freebies

Cali Connection &#8211; Blue Dream Haze
Reserva Privada &#8211; Kandy Kush
T.H Seeds &#8211; Lambo
Delicious Seeds &#8211; Critical Jack Herer
G13 Labs &#8211; Pineapple Express
Dinafem Seeds Cheese Auto


I'm starting with the Pineapple express, and I have 3 months to decide which one is next.  I've grown the Euforia and Blueberry under a 600 in a 4'x4' tent and I love them both. I really want to try the Vanilla Kush and the Fruity Chronic Juice. We'll see, but the pineapple express is first!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Seedling said:


> I'll be placing an order at the Tude Friday when the June promotion starts. My order:
> 
> G13 Labs - Pineapple Express
> Barneys Farm - Vanilla Kush
> ...


Im jealous of that promo, blue dream haze is one i like to try, i also have Vanilla kush was going to grow that next but want a og kush though.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 5, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Very honored and humbled for you to come to my journal and give advice. So thanks. First I have a 400 watt mh/hps for lights and my tent is 36"x20"x63" i have around 23" max for top of screen to light to play with. As you advised I rised the screen up to even the canopy, plus thanks for putting it that way about the screen, I am now starting to get the whole concept of the screen and how to utilize it so much respect for that. I have a few Questions for you, One what height you flower your sour kush at and what height it finally grew too? And how was the smoke from that, is that what you consider a good headstash strain?and what was the max ppms you got too? plus rep when they let me again lol.


Anytime my friend .

I think I flowered my sour kush around 7 or 8 inches, trained, and it grew to about 2-2.8ft or so?

Awesome that your rocking the 400w. I did like 5 runs with a 250w and finally just upgraded to the 400w, it's a little easier to get good light out of it, and as equally easy as a 250w to maximize your light. So far I'm loving it so congrats on yours .

The smoke from the sour kush was phenominal, totally in my top 5, if not my top 3 or #1. Seriously. I'm actually vaping a bag of it now. 10 weeks cured.

The smell starts out like jungle diesel and stays that way til around day 50ish when I feel like the smell totally changes and it starts pumping out some really sweet smelling resin.. By the time it's finished, it smells like sweet sugary sweet kush, with some very plesant diesel overtones that definitely will stay in your mouth long after your done tasting it. Overall the smell is something you don't get quite used to, as in the taste/flavor doesn't get boring to me like other strains. And the high - oh the high... It's a very strong one, I notice it's like 30% stronger and lasts about 30-40% longer than some of the other strains I'm used to. Just keeps on going.. It's a very sedetative high, yet very stimulating to your mind. You get that sativa head high from the diesel - creative, interesting insightful thoughts. But your appeteit is still stimulated, your body no longer aches, it feels _nice_, but your _not_ couch locked unless you *want to be* like after a long day at work.

I could literally grow the sour kush over and over again. I will be trying out some other strains, but I _might_ realisticly look at running the reserva privada sour kush like 1/3 times of all my grows just so I can keep some on hand. That good brother! 





noob78 said:


> UPDATE Day 10 12/12 View attachment 2199781View attachment 2199782View attachment 2199783
> ppm at 650 will bump back up to 700 later
> temps 73 with 20% humidity
> now that i have did as SR.VERDE advised and rised the screen the canopy is level, it really doesn't look like it but in person you can see that its even


Looking good. Screen height looks lots better! Now what you need to do is tuck in all the fan leaves. They call it a screen of GREEN because _underneath_ the screen should be LOTS of leaves that will absorb all the light, and above the screen are where the fat ass colas grow from that thick thick green sea photosynthesis powerhouse... Get it? 


Literally do this - Look at your plant stalks ABOVE the screen. Are there fan leaves visible ABOVE the screen? Is it low enough to push under the screen? If YES then PUSH the fan leaf under the screen. After about 10-15 minutes of tucking, you should be able to sit back and ask your self the _same_ question again: "Are there _any_ fan leaves above the screen? Am I able to force the leaf under the screen?"

After a few weeks, your stalks will grow long enough, and high enough above the screen that you can't tuck the fan leaves. Don't worry about the fan leaves high above the screen on the colas, the light will go around or scatter off other surfaces to reach that bud.

Tucking the fan leaves lets the light hit the top of developing tops, or just lets a stalk get more light on it which also helps it's development. Flower tops LOVE direct light, the fan leaves don't really care, the can be upside down under the screen with only light on 10% of the leaf will still grow in all parts. This is not true of the flower tops though, the flowers grow fatter, more equally, and more dense with the most direct light.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 5, 2012)

These are from the reserva privada 250w hps grow:

First day of flower (1)







Last day of flower (72)








nugget from the less frosty plant, after 4 weeks of curing


----------



## noob78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Anytime my friend .
> 
> I think I flowered my sour kush around 7 or 8 inches, trained, and it grew to about 2-2.8ft or so?
> 
> ...


 That is awesome about what you say about the sour kush, i have clones and if everything goes right here i'll run it again until i find something better. I will tuck all the leaves i can tomorrow when lights are on, and post pics for your comments, plus your advice so far is invaluable and very much appreciated,you have given my dream of a grow like yours and others a realistic shot, plus knowledge I would have never otherwise received. I was wondering which plant mine reminds you of, 1 or 2?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> These are from the reserva privada 250w hps grow:
> 
> First day of flower (1)
> 
> ...


IF mine looks anything like this I wlill be floored


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

pics of after i tucked all the fan leaves i could like Sr. Verde suggests and looks alot better in my opinion.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 6, 2012)

Killer bro!!!!!!!! You got it!! I'm impressed with how quick you picked up the concept!






vs






You see how much more light is going to get into your canopy now? It's all about getting those tops as much direct light as possible, and without giving ONE top more light than the others.. 

Now a tip for your tucking: I find the main stems, are the ones that grow the fastest. The stems, growing off the main stems will grow second fastest, and so on. When you train, you must keep in mind how fast a branch will grow in length so you can account for it, perhaps put it like 3 inches lower than other branches, knowing it will grow faster than the other branches and catch up in a week. This is a skill that is learned with experience, trial, error and observation. It will save time in that you can know where your branches will be weeks before they get there. You will also spend less time training, if you can train with the position of the branch in 3 weeks in mind at the time of training. Lets you fuss with it less. So don't worry about perfecting it off the bat, but pay attention to the logic of this:

If you keep the secondary branch tops slightly above the screen level, and you put the main branch top slightly under, they will end up in the same place in a week. You will need to continually train them down, and out, evenly until the flower stretch is done. The first 20 or so days where cannabis stretches in response to 12/12 is the time you get to even out your screen. Once the plant switches from stretch mode, to full on budding mode you really cant train a whole lot more, nor should you. So basically around day 20 the goal is to have some flowers starting out nice, that are all within about 4 inches of eachother in height. You should be able to get about 60-80% of your main flowers within like 2 inches of eachother. My Sour Kush canopy was SUPER even, not to brag, it was a really easy strain to train, but *I definitely account the even screen at the start of the vigorous flower phase, to the sheer wall of even nugs tucked in between eachother by the time they were done day 72.*



> *you have given my dream of a grow like yours and others a realistic shot, plus knowledge I would have never otherwise received. I was wondering which plant mine reminds you of, 1 or 2? *


Awh ya make me blush ;D. I haven't been doing this as long as some people my friend, my grows could be better and will be better! It's very likely yours will "look as good as mine".. All it takes is light, some decent temperatures, low humidity, the right plant food, ventilation and time... and you are growing the best herb you've smoked. Just paying attention to your plants and WANTING them to grow better the next run will make your crop better and better. 

This pineapple express grow is looking killer, I can't imagine what the nugs will look like under 400w HPS considering what the Sour Kush looked like under only 250W! Also, the Pineapple express plants are about 4x larger than the sour kush (for day 1 of 12/12) so I'm hoping I have fatass colas flopping out the front of the tent when I open it around day 50 . What I'm saying is that, as good as the Sour Kush looks, I'm excited to see the Pineapple express this run because I know I will be growing them _better_ than I could grow the sour kush .


As far as phenotypes... I have no idea for you, I have nothing to compare to, and until I see them flower I wont see most of the traits that makes them stand out.. There are likely a number of phenos with the RP: Sour Kush but I'm finding they are usually OG kush dominant, or Sour Diesel dominant. You can look into my journal more for pheno comparisons, but I found that 1 was very tall and vigorous.. In the end it smelled more diesel, and had more of a sativa high.. The high felt _slightly_ incomplete, but still like some skunky diesel. then 2 was lots shorter (put it on bricks to even the canopy).. it had less vigorous growth but at the same time it had tighter, more numerous nodes. 2 smelled a bit more like the sweet sweet chronic smell, the fruity kush smell, with diesel overtones. The nugs were super dense, and frosted over like CRAZY. The high was very complete, very awesome!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks for putting me on the right track, once i got the concept of what you were saying it all really made sense. and i very interested in your pe grow might grow that after the og kush #18.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll let you know how it is.. I've had a good amount of it about a year and a half ago - commercial quality chronic too. Was still really very good. I noticed it was relaxing like maui wowie, but smelled lighter and more fruity than the maui wowie.. Can't wait to see what the home grown smells/tastes like.. I will definitely report back on that to you though .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

awesome thanks


----------



## Sencha (Jun 6, 2012)

Sub'd. My favorite strain out of 5 or 6 I've grown. 

Looking good. +rep


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Sub'd. My favorite strain out of 5 or 6 I've grown.
> 
> Looking good. +rep


 Thanks for the sub and rep. Happy to have you along for the ride.


----------



## alienrain (Jun 6, 2012)

Question for you Noob78...what's the ppm of your tap water? And do you take the increase in ppm into account when mixing your nutes?

Nice grow by the way.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

alienrain said:


> Question for you Noob78...what's the ppm of your tap water? And do you take the increase in ppm into account when mixing your nutes?
> 
> Nice grow by the way.


My tap water is 150 ppm and is 6.0 ph and yes i do take that into consideration when doing nutes. I use floranova bloom from start to finish. I used to use Ph up and down but i dont use any of that anymore. Never really had a problem yet, Figures crossed. And thanks for coming through, have anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## alienrain (Jun 6, 2012)

What do you do about the chunks in the floranova bloom? I've been getting several chunks lately.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

alienrain said:


> What do you do about the chunks in the floranova bloom? I've been getting several chunks lately.


I haven't had any chunks, i just shake the jug and mix. What kind of chunks you have hard or soft? Maybe you can mix them up in a batch of water let them dissolve and test the ppm, probably going to be off the charts but then use that mixture and make up a couple of gallons of nute solution and still use the chunks, just a suggestion


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey out there need your help narrowing down what i will grow next between
Cali Connection Buddah Tahoe
Reserva Privada The Og #18
barney's farm Vanilla Kush
Th Seeds Mkage
please help me choose and always thanks


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 6, 2012)

all look good but i hear bad things about the vanilla kush, as far as poor genetics... though maybe thats because i dont really like barneys farm after seeing how terrible the tangerine dream was!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah I hear real bad things about tangerine dream, I almost got them but to many bad reports, even heard they don't flower sumtimes


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah stay away from tangerine dream


----------



## noob78 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just thought I ask what your curing method is my last little harvest has no real smell, taste like nothing, please if anyone can help with advice or a good link that would be great. thanks


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 6, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Hey out there need your help narrowing down what i will grow next between
> Cali Connection Buddah Tahoe
> Reserva Privada The Og #18
> barney's farm Vanilla Kush
> ...


Only one I've grown was og#18. I had had good success in my stinkbud setup. Clones took a little bit longer than expected from the og#18. But I will grow them again after I grow my holy grail kush.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

sky rocket said:


> Only one I've grown was og#18. I had had good success in my stinkbud setup. Clones took a little bit longer than expected from the og#18. But I will grow them again after I grow my holy grail kush.


 How was the yield and smoke from that? and how do you like the holy grail kush?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

bonus pics of my Kandy kush in its last days of veg,  day 41 today,


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was wondering if Sr. Verde could explain the concept of the zip ties, seems like I get it but not the concept behind, I know it helps even out the canopy but how do you employ the zip ties and do you move them etc. Would very much appreciate it, thanks


----------



## hardknox72 (Jun 7, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Thanks hardknox72, and you got a nice selection of strains, is the og kush seed or clone and if seed what breeder?


Its Reserva Privada I believe but I got it from clone.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks gotta love Reserva Privada, so far i like em


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 7, 2012)

Grab a coffee, and a smoke! This could be a long read! 



noob78 said:


> Just thought I ask what your curing method is my last little harvest has no real smell, taste like nothing, please if anyone can help with advice or a good link that would be great. thanks


Keep two things in mind, slower the better. & mold is death, avoid at all costs and throw away any tainted buds if it ever happens.

That being said, you want to take as much time to dry your product as you can, without molding it. Chlorophyll gets soaked up by the water, and when the water leaves the flower it takes the chlorophyll with it. This is why our plants go from fresh cut grass after chop, to dank smell after a good cure - the fresh cut grass is a result of the chlorophyll. The longer it takes the water to leave, the more chlorophyll it takes with it - resulting in smoother less harsh smoke, and tastier medication. It's not an exact science, as every grow and strain is different - but this is pretty much the outline of my process below:

Day one: Remove big branches in one piece from the plant, clip all the leaves off it that you can, without removing any buds on the stalk (of course cut yourself a handle, avoid carpal tunnel)..

Day 2-3 proceed to break it down to only the fattest nugs, and densest stalks. Remove _excessive_ stems, but leave tiny buds on the stems (takes longer for them to dry this way). Then I put everything on racks, and let them sit on one side for a day, then I flip them over. This whole time not blowing air on the flowers themselves, but blowing air around the room.

After 3 days the stems should shrink hella, this is where I continue to break down the stalks and remove more and more thick, wet stems.. Once I remove the stems sometimes leaves are hiding in the crevice between the stalk and the bud so I do some extra trimming at this point.

Around day 4-5 we are pretty much watch the finished product dry and wait for it to get *crispy*. 

5-7 days of drying later, we are ready to start sweating the buds. I'm finding out this is best to start early, rather than later. Some people in between jars, and screens will use like brown paper bags to draw extra moisture out - but I don't. I go straight from rack to jars, and if they are still really wet I simply leave the jars open for 4 hours twice a day until I can simply burp them a few times a day without worrying about mold.

There are many indicators that a bud is ready to be jarred, some people say wait til the branch snaps, but at that point I think it is already too dry. Wait til the branch bends, and _wants_ to snap but cant, you know? You don't want wet spaghetti stems, but you don't want dry spaghetti stems either. Imagine spritzing a pile of dry spaghetti sticks with water, and then imagine how the spaghetti is still wet, but is still too dry to break. This is where I think you want to stop drying and start curing. 

The point at which you decide to stop drying, and start curing is the *most important* thing that decides how well cured your bud is. There is a perfect window for sure, and it takes a few hands on tries to perfect. I'd say the *second most important* thing is understanding when your bud needs to breathe, and when it is ready to be opened only once a day. The easiest *(third most important)* is likely environment, keep humidity from 50-60% (you might find something better but it's what i use), and temp around 72-78 for the entire time your drying.

I go by feel, and smell (if you've smelled moldy bud, you know what it smells like, and what the build up to it smells like).. If it's smelling really damp, nearly sour, like ammonia almost, let it BREATHE! Shake your buds up to get fresh nug surface touching the air and leave the top off til the unplesant smell goes away, then jar it again, check it sometime later and repeat. Every day you cure you get further away from mold/mildew chances.

Your burping schedule should look something like this, but again, think about the above and don't go against instincts, use this as an outline.

Week 1 cure: First few days lid off, sifting buds around to keep the drying even. Being inside glass will make them sweat even if the lids off the mason jar. Last few days add a lid, burping 4-6 times a day if possible for about 10-15 mins each. If you can only burp a few times a day, let the lid stay off longer to make up for it.

week 2 cure: If your not molded by now your on the right track . Keep following the routine from the end of week 1, and by the end of the week only open 2-4 times a day.

week 3 cure: Pretty easy now, open once or twice a day... in the middle of the week let it sit with the lids off for an hour or something, and then see how it is.

week 4 cure: Once a day, if not once every 2 days

Week 4-6 cure: Once every 2 days, if not once every 4 days by week 6.

By week 4, your THC-A has degraded into the psychoactive compound THC. Your weed is now peaking in potency, now is the time to say[brag] to friends, "Hey check THIS stuff out!"

By week 6 your at the best cure possible, week 6-10 it will still be good but after about 10-12 weeks you will notice the smell might dip down a little, and the high will get a little more body and medicative as the THC eventually breaks down into CBN and CBD. 



noob78 said:


> I was wondering if Sr. Verde could explain the concept of the zip ties, seems like I get it but not the concept behind, I know it helps even out the canopy but how do you employ the zip ties and do you move them etc. Would very much appreciate it, thanks



Yeah man, I'll take some pics this morning for you!

Pretty much you get a line of zip ties connected to eachother, and form a band around the pot the plants in. Make it as tight as you can, you will still be able to slip zip ties under neath.

Now on your zip tie pot band, add single zip ties, in rings, to the band. This will be your HOOK or anchor. Now I add a few adjuster zip ties, I add one normal sized zip tie, and then I add a small zip tie to that. Now I pull the branch down where I want it, and use an additional zip tie, to hook the branch to the line of zip ties that eventually hooks to the pot. Now as your branches grow up into the light, you tighten the adjuster zip tie down and it pulls the branch down. You never have to worry about the branch out growing the zip ties, because the loops are very large that are hooked to the actual branch, to adjust, you tighten the zip tie connected to the zip tie that your branch is hooked up to !  (this will ALL make sense with photos trust me don't be nervous about my terrible description).

Basically I have like 30 of these hooks at the base of my plant, that are all connected to all the branches up in the screen. I do this as early as possible, so that it's super easy to train my plants when they become huge bushes. Now that they are in flower, all hooked up - if I see one cola, that is a few inches above all the other colas, I reach down to the pot, tug on the ties until I see the branch wiggle that needs adjusting, and literally pull on the zip tie to permanently bring the branch closer to the pot, evening out the level of the flower tops .


----------



## sonar (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome plant man. I'm running a single plant myself at the moment and looking forward to seeing how yours turns out. Mine is really nutrient sensitive. Probably one of the most nute sensitive plants I've ever ran. Think I got a different pheno than you guys.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

sonar said:


> Awesome plant man. I'm running a single plant myself at the moment and looking forward to seeing how yours turns out. Mine is really nutrient sensitive. Probably one of the most nute sensitive plants I've ever ran. Think I got a different pheno than you guys.


 Thank you for coming by Sonar, and yes they seem to be very nute sensitive, i think i'll max out at 900 ppm


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Grab a coffee, and a smoke! This could be a long read!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks I will go back to this often


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 7, 2012)

some photos for you.. 

zip ties











main branch, two point tie down because it's too big & strong for just one point.






inside, looking at the main trunks







cheapest/best zip ties.. the plastic tube comes with 4 sizes, and is cheaper per zip tie than vs the 200 pack one size zip tie bags. Go to home depot, and ask for the zip ties and you will see these tubes among the shelves for $8-$12 I can't remember. One tube lasts me about a grow and a half.


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 7, 2012)

i got a dna sour kush going...have high hopes for her...pic at 1 month...


----------



## tranka32 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you will enjoy this one. 
This is my Reserva Pravada Sour Kush. I popped 5 seeds narrowed it down to 1 keeper phenos. This one is Dank, purple stems, heals amazingly when super cropped but new growth isn't very sturdy. I am picky, eh. 
The other was fast growing, made huge knuckles when super cropped but the stems were too pithy and broke too easily. I'm not the most gentle soul with my plants. So I ended up with this stinker after cutting some small developing but really dank ones. The smell is def. not my favorite like an earthy faint fuel throw up scent after it rains. It's kinda hard to really describe it. The plant that I was given these seeds from went herm but I figured I would try it out anyway. Hell I need to know what a herm looks like so I will monitor it and force one if this one is stable. The medicine was exactly as described earlier by Sr. Verde. Some of the best in your head meds that I have ever had. I have more seeds and if unable to find a true keeper I will most likely buy some to keep her in my tent for sure! I know the meds I had tested out at 19% Thc...


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> some photos for you..
> 
> zip ties
> 
> ...


Thanks i see what you do now with the zip ties. I will do that with my next grow(Leaning towards vanilla Kush,lol no og 18 or i might go for a sativa but probably the og)


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> i got a dna sour kush going...have high hopes for her...pic at 1 month...


looks real nice DSB65, No lie i think mine might have been abit smaller than yours, and crapped on me for the first week and half, over feeding but she came to life for me and been real stable, just doesnt like heavy nutes, and clones real easy. And thanks for stopping in


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 7, 2012)

for sure!

it can be a lot of work at the start, which is why I start early and slow.. then it makes training during the stretch phase as easy as pulling a zip tie together. 


Good luck with the vanilla kush, i'd be interested to see how it grows. I think next run I'll either do RP: Confidental Cheese or dinafem: white widow. Both I have freebies of, gonna get my monies worth before I buy new seeds .


PS: You say your headband doesn't like heavy nutes? Mine was absolutely going through the nitrogen from the last week of veg to about day 28 flower. I was feeding 25 mL grow big and 10mL tiger bloom.. As a comparison I just fed my plants that are twice as big 10mL tiger bloom and 10mL big bloom.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

tranka32 said:


> I think you will enjoy this one.
> This is my Reserva Pravada Sour Kush. I popped 5 seeds narrowed it down to 1 keeper phenos. This one is Dank, purple stems, heals amazingly when super cropped but new growth isn't very sturdy. I am picky, eh.
> The other was fast growing, made huge knuckles when super cropped but the stems were too pithy and broke too easily. I'm not the most gentle soul with my plants. So I ended up with this stinker after cutting some small developing but really dank ones. The smell is def. not my favorite like an earthy faint fuel throw up scent after it rains. It's kinda hard to really describe it. The plant that I was given these seeds from went herm but I figured I would try it out anyway. Hell I need to know what a herm looks like so I will monitor it and force one if this one is stable. The medicine was exactly as described earlier by Sr. Verde. Some of the best in your head meds that I have ever had. I have more seeds and if unable to find a true keeper I will most likely buy some to keep her in my tent for sure! I know the meds I had tested out at 19% Thc...
> 
> View attachment 2203434


Thanks for stopping in and post your beautiful plant, yes my plant seems to also heal very well, please keep me informed on the progress of your plant


----------



## noob78 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> for sure!
> 
> it can be a lot of work at the start, which is why I start early and slow.. then it makes training during the stretch phase as easy as pulling a zip tie together.
> 
> ...


ok so what ppms that breaks down to, right now im at 800 ppm's just not trying to overdo it, i know you can't tell me what i should max out at but what wouldnt you go over.


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 7, 2012)

noob78 said:


> How was the yield and smoke from that? and how do you like the holy grail kush?


Im just a farmer. I don't smoke. I just like growing plants. I grew the og #18 over a year ago and everyone who tried it really liked it. It definetly stinks. The yield was excellent. I will grow this again but I want to try the purple og #18 by DNA first. The hoy grail I will grow in august sog style between 80 to 100 plants. I'll keep ya posted on it.


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 7, 2012)

noob78 said:


> looks real nice DSB65, No lie i think mine might have been abit smaller than yours, and crapped on me for the first week and half, over feeding but she came to life for me and been real stable, just doesnt like heavy nutes, and clones real easy. And thanks for stopping in



this one started real slow didnt think she would make it...but doing good now


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> this one started real slow didnt think she would make it...but doing good now


 mine was like that, first week and half no growth really to speak of.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bad update: Woke up to the screen fell down and off my Kandy kush, had no choice but to take screen out and re scrog it, started to flower today but will continue to veg for a week so she can recover hopefully. Do you guys think she hermie on me now. Duhhh, but my headband staertingforming its buds at day 13 will take pics later.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fyi, I realized i didnt have my top clamps down to keep the screen in place, what a noob. I guess hence my name. If my kandy kush make it I will forever shop with rp. Although nothing snapped or broke just sum stress, so fingers crossed.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

sky rocket said:


> Im just a farmer. I don't smoke. I just like growing plants. I grew the og #18 over a year ago and everyone who tried it really liked it. It definetly stinks. The yield was excellent. I will grow this again but I want to try the purple og #18 by DNA first. The hoy grail I will grow in august sog style between 80 to 100 plants. I'll keep ya posted on it.


 That is interesting you don't smoke but grow, I love smoking, i mean love it, but growing gives you a feeling that is like a step below children, Im waiting to smoke with my friends and have them say damn way you get this, and me say my girl got it, I trust no one with my grow. friends and family can be a growers worst nightmare. But please keep me informed on the purple og(Man I want that)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2012)

noob78 said:


> ok so what ppms that breaks down to, right now im at 800 ppm's just not trying to overdo it, i know you can't tell me what i should max out at but what wouldnt you go over.


In my thread I discuss how much I feed.. I don't measure PPMs, I'm a soil dude. I usually feed about 15mL Tiger Bloom, 5mL Grow Big, and 20mL Big Bloom per gallon of water... But soil FFOF nutes are different than hydro FFOF nutes, so the ratios could be totally different. Yeah, sorry I'm clueless .


----------



## Haydoon (Jun 8, 2012)

Theres some very very good info on this thread, thanks.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> In my thread I discuss how much I feed.. I don't measure PPMs, I'm a soil dude. I usually feed about 15mL Tiger Bloom, 5mL Grow Big, and 20mL Big Bloom per gallon of water... But soil FFOF nutes are different than hydro FFOF nutes, so the ratios could be totally different. Yeah, sorry I'm clueless .


 Thanks anyways, And no im the clueless one, im bout to see how it likes higher nutes, so we'll see


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Haydoon said:


> Theres some very very good info on this thread, thanks.


Thank haydoon for stopping in,


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 8, 2012)

nice thread. i am starting to see a lot of threads for this x by rp with a lot of success, hope the same goes for you and this thread.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> nice thread. i am starting to see a lot of threads for this x by rp with a lot of success, hope the same goes for you and this thread.


 Yes thank you for stopping in Fresh 2 [email protected], and yes I also hope mine goes well also.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Update pics
day 13 12/12 a few top shots, and a couple of canopy side shots and a close up of one of the forming buds, hope you enjoy


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2012)

Take a photo right after the lights shut off today and I can tell you if it looks like they could use some extra food?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Take a photo right after the lights shut off today and I can tell you if it looks like they could use some extra food?


Ok I'll do that, I have some photos from last night lights off if you like, plus what do you think about my kandy kush screen mishap, do you think if i let it veg another 4 days it will recover with no ill will or am i in trouble like I think.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Ok I'll do that, I have some photos from last night lights off if you like, plus what do you think about my kandy kush screen mishap, do you think if i let it veg another 4 days it will recover with no ill will or am i in trouble like I think.


I dunno... I've once chopped every single branch in half on a plant that was 16 days into flower and it didn't hermie. So I wouldn't worry. 

But was there any physical damage to the plant?


also
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/2204323d1339162354-reserva-privada-sour-kush-headband-img_1582.jpg

raise dat screen, and run the long branches towards the outsides until they are the same height as the other nuggets.. .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I dunno... I've once chopped every single branch in half on a plant that was 16 days into flower and it didn't hermie. So I wouldn't worry.
> 
> But was there any physical damage to the plant?
> 
> ...


 ok do that in a minute, and there was no real damage to the plant, no broke or snapped branches or stems, might have avoided one there, and thanks about the screen.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

View attachment 2204617View attachment 2204618Lights off


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah they could use some more N, go for a little bit of veg nutes with a high N ratio.. the yellowish tops wont get too much greener, but the foliage could be a bit darker.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah they could use some more N, go for a little bit of veg nutes with a high N ratio.. the yellowish tops wont get too much greener, but the foliage could be a bit darker.


thanks will do that when lights on. Thank you for the assessment on my plant, I also thought it could go higher with the nutes,but wasn't trying to over do it. I'll up the nutes and take some more pics with lights off in a couple of days.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sr. verde I have been trying to put a dent in on your concentrate thread, real good read so far just trying to figure out what do do with the trim, looking for a good couchlike affect for sleep at night, if you could lead me to a specific concentrate and or link to make it, or it maybe in your thread still reading, if it is my bad.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to subscribe to someones thread please.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to subscribe to someones thread please.


Find out how to do it go to _*THREAD TOOLS*_ and click it. Special thanks to DSB65 for that one.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 8, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Sr. verde I have been trying to put a dent in on your concentrate thread, real good read so far just trying to figure out what do do with the trim, looking for a good couchlike affect for sleep at night, if you could lead me to a specific concentrate and or link to make it, or it maybe in your thread still reading, if it is my bad.


I make BHO with my trim.. I dry it for a few weeks then cure it for 2 weeks until its 4-5 weeks old then I spray it.

the effects, like couchlock, will be dependent on strain.... If you make BHO with a sativa strain, it will have the same effects as a sativa.. 

You could always let a plant go longer than it should, as in let more trichomes degrade into CBN/CBD (amber trichomes) and then harvest, for a couch lock, before bed medication .


That being said, I posted a very simple video, within the first hundred or so posts on the concentrate corner... It's Benassi's technique .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

sr. Verde said:


> i make bho with my trim.. I dry it for a few weeks then cure it for 2 weeks until its 4-5 weeks old then i spray it.
> 
> The effects, like couchlock, will be dependent on strain.... If you make bho with a sativa strain, it will have the same effects as a sativa..
> 
> ...


thanks will check it out.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

I was wondering if You can place a clone under clone lights a couple cfl's, and put it in under mh to become bigger where i can take clones then place it back under a couple of cfl's without having any issue, thinking about making my sour kush a mother for now, easy as hell to clone.


----------



## sonar (Jun 9, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I was wondering if You can place a clone under clone lights a couple cfl's, and put it in under mh to become bigger where i can take clones then place it back under a couple of cfl's without having any issue, thinking about making my sour kush a mother for now, easy as hell to clone.


Sure why not.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

sonar said:


> Sure why not.


Thanks didn't know if the amount of light be so intense with the mh, and then take it out for the cfl's would be cool but thanks will probably try soon.


----------



## problemsolver (Jun 9, 2012)

Being that you're doing reserva sour kush I'll tell you from my experience in popping 144 of the beans that you should look for the pheno that exhibits up-turned leaf edges early in veg. Of all the babies in my progeny test this one produces far more than the others (about double over the next best that I "found") and has all the other great qualities including but not limited to: fast rooting, fast growing, the best bag appeal (not too many pistils, but enough) ,best smell, etc. If you ever try to find a great mother plant by popping a vast number of these beans, all you have to do is find the one with the upturned leaf edges. It first appeared to me like it was oversensitive to nutes, yet it would not exhibit any discoloration or slow growth. Just a false positive for nute sensitivity I guess because she is the best grower of the bunch and she was the only one of 144 that exhibited up-turned leaf edges. Her structure is perfect for SOG as well.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

problemsolver said:


> Being that you're doing reserva sour kush I'll tell you from my experience in popping 144 of the beans that you should look for the pheno that exhibits up-turned leaf edges early in veg. Of all the babies in my progeny test this one produces far more than the others (about double over the next best that I "found") and has all the other great qualities including but not limited to: fast rooting, fast growing, the best bag appeal (not too many pistils, but enough) ,best smell, etc. If you ever try to find a great mother plant by popping a vast number of these beans, all you have to do is find the one with the upturned leaf edges. It first appeared to me like it was oversensitive to nutes, yet it would not exhibit any discoloration or slow growth. Just a false positive for nute sensitivity I guess because she is the best grower of the bunch and she was the only one of 144 that exhibited up-turned leaf edges. Her structure is perfect for SOG as well.


thanks very informative, overall did you like the sour kush


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

_*Update*_ Day 14 2 weeks of 12/12 
ppm at 850
humidity 20% temp 78 degrees
buds starting to form everywhere, getting excited to watch the next month or so to see the development,


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention that kandy kush cloned in 6 days or 7 either or.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 9, 2012)

Screen looks good now. When the tips grow up let them go through now, and then just keep tucking the fan leaves. You should have a really nice screen in a month man you'll be happy you took the time to fuss with it .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Screen looks good now. When the tips grow up let them go through now, and then just keep tucking the fan leaves. You should have a really nice screen in a month man you'll be happy you took the time to fuss with it .


 Thanks, it's crazy how it's coming along, at the beginning I thought it was a runt, slow growth then bam it really filled out.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

If anyone knows a cheap soil mix for a mother plant, I know nothing about soil, just want to keep it short and very low maintenance. and what size pot big enough for a couple clones a month.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there a certain time where you start to draw back the nutes untill a full flush or just use nutes untill you flush. I only ask because I would like to use the nutes it has build up.And will 003 ppm water be to little ppms when I start to flush. Thanks this is my grow but This is really everyone here who has put time in to give input and advice, your words and wisdom has been invaluable much respect noob78


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 9, 2012)

noob78 said:


> If anyone knows a cheap soil mix for a mother plant, I know nothing about soil, just want to keep it short and very low maintenance. and what size pot big enough for a couple clones a month.


I use Fox Farms Ocean Forest... All day. Even on my chili peppers. I really think the next best thing would be to get your own compost pile going, but that would take a good year to yield some super good cheap soil.

FFOF is like 16.50 a BIG bag, plus my 20% soil discount at my soil store.. 

I use about 60-70% fox farms ocean forest 30-40% perlite. Lets the roots breathe super nice, and helps drainage a lot. Very healthy plants, respond great to watering and will dry out very uniformly/predictably. I water 1gal h2o every 4-5 days in 30% humidity in 5 gallon pots.



noob78 said:


> Thanks, it's crazy how it's coming along, at the beginning I thought it was a runt, slow growth then bam it really filled out.


Yeah man! You should be proud for _sure_. Did a great turn around on the screen, now just do trial and error to dial it in .



noob78 said:


> Is there a certain time where you start to draw back the nutes untill a full flush or just use nutes untill you flush. I only ask because I would like to use the nutes it has build up.And will 003 ppm water be to little ppms when I start to flush. Thanks this is my grow but This is really everyone here who has put time in to give input and advice, your words and wisdom has been invaluable much respect noob78


Again, I think a little different hydro vs soil. With soil nutrients crystallize into solids within the roots, and can build up after lots of feeding to affect the soils acidity, and also make it rich in nutrients even when your feeding clear water.. Hence "flush" the solids out of the soil.

I would look up some stuff that UncleBen talks about with flushing. It makes a lot of sense to me.

But generally I will just feed regularly, until I start seeing them getting really ripe, then I will straight up stop feeding, and flush the soil once or twice to make sure the plant isn't getting any food from dissolved solids. Then feed clear water for about 1-2 weeks before cutting. But then again, I'm soil


----------



## noob78 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks i will look for fox farm soil.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 10, 2012)

any hydro shop should carry it... pretty standard stuff 

also if your going to get nutes I highly recommend a mix of the fox farms line up for soil nutes, and a cal mag booster (though you likely have cal mag already). I've used 3-4 brands (technaflora, advanced nutrients, floranova ) so far and I like fox farms the best .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> any hydro shop should carry it... pretty standard stuff
> 
> also if your going to get nutes I highly recommend a mix of the fox farms line up for soil nutes, and a cal mag booster (though you likely have cal mag already). I've used 3-4 brands (technaflora, advanced nutrients, floranova ) so far and I like fox farms the best .


 i found some at a garden store, I have maybe 2 hydro shops in my area, and i just don't trust them, Never shopped in them but maybe a little paranoid. Can i just feed with straight water, Im not trying to get it huge just a clone or two every half year or so.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 10, 2012)

You need to keep feeding it to keep it alive and healthy.. the soil will only have enough food for about a month before you start seeing deficiencies..

Oh the woes of keeping a mother and clones . It's why I just start from seed honestly.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> You need to keep feeding it to keep it alive and healthy.. the soil will only have enough food for about a month before you start seeing deficiencies..
> 
> Oh the woes of keeping a mother and clones . It's why I just start from seed honestly.


 Ya Im think of just keeping clones, of the sour kush then a mother, plus im scared of all the bugs soil can get, not wanting to ruin or infest my other plants.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 11, 2012)

If you know soil and know plants you won't have bug problems.

The last two grows have been completely bug free for me, the grow before that that had a super slight bug issue, had spring tails in the soil, which are technically a beneficial organism. Never got near the buds, nor did they care to - they ate decaying organic material in the soil, like fungus or mold, or other bugs. Though I still don't like any organisms in soil besides mycorrhizae. Now my soil is just healthy as can be, no bugs, no problems *knock on wood*. 

I'll be doin soil for a while before I go at hydro, I just like how easy soil is.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> If you know soil and know plants you won't have bug problems.
> 
> The last two grows have been completely bug free for me, the grow before that that had a super slight bug issue, had spring tails in the soil, which are technically a beneficial organism. Never got near the buds, nor did they care to - they ate decaying organic material in the soil, like fungus or mold, or other bugs. Though I still don't like any organisms in soil besides mycorrhizae. Now my soil is just healthy as can be, no bugs, no problems *knock on wood*.
> 
> I'll be doin soil for a while before I go at hydro, I just like how easy soil is.


 I heard that, I find hydro is pretty easy, atleast my waterfarms, for the first 3 weeks of the plants life I water once a week or change out the res. per se. By this time I usually have a nice root mass that is hard to change the res. without do some type of stress or damage. Although in flower thats when my work comes in at, Well atleast my sour kush drinks a gallon and more per 12 hours a really drinker, but thats it after that everything is kosher. My nutes is just floranova bloom one nute, it has not let me down and is really easy to use.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Will post some lights off pics later today, starting to become sticky to the touch, and buds forming nicely.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 11, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I heard that, I find hydro is pretty easy, atleast my waterfarms, for the first 3 weeks of the plants life I water once a week or change out the res. per se. By this time I usually have a nice root mass that is hard to change the res. without do some type of stress or damage. Although in flower thats when my work comes in at, Well atleast my sour kush drinks a gallon and more per 12 hours a really drinker, but thats it after that everything is kosher. My nutes is just floranova bloom one nute, it has not let me down and is really easy to use.




For sure. & I have some power issues, I've had some slight power outages.. Thinking about adding sump pumps and res changes to keep my plant alive just irks me.. Perhaps when I have some more plants, a resivor would make sense to me. I have contemplated the hydro farms, but I want to do 2-3 plants in my tent and I don't think I could fit 2 of those hydrofarms in my tent too comfy. I mean - There are times where I will forget to water, for like a 6-7 days.. when I water every 5 usually... I think if that was hydro and I forgot I would be _fucked_  I feel like the plant can die a lot faster in hydro if you "forget" as I occasionally do. Like---- "Oh yeah... I GROW! Whens the last time I watered that shit then? "

That's a lot of water! I'd imagine you can attribute some of the excessive amount of water she is drinking to the transpiration. The lower the humidity, the faster the water will move through the plant from the roots to the leaves in order to keep everything from drying out . Ya got some low arse humidity !


----------



## noob78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Before this thread will continue I really need to Just pay homage and give respect to the grows and growers who influenced me to actually grow so From the bottom of my heart thank you and respect. The grows and links below. I feel that it's my job to teach and give advice like some members here have helped me out, I rather teach the man to fish then give him a fish. Like a wise man once told me* PAY IT FORWARD. (Sr.verde) 
[FONT=&quot]Reserva privada sour kush headband grow [/FONT]*by *[FONT=&quot]Sr.Verde[/FONT]*

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/485817-2x2x5-grow-lab-reserva-privada.html
*[FONT=&quot]Reserva Privada Kandy Kush grow[/FONT]* by *[FONT=&quot]Ottermunky[/FONT]*

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/416944-kandy-kush-waterfarm-400watt-hps.html
_*G13 Labs Pineapple Express grow *_by _*Scottyballs*_

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html
_*G13 Labs Pineapple Express grow*_ by_* Kriznarf*_

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/458371-scottyballs-tribute-grow-pineapple-express.html


----------



## noob78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> For sure. & I have some power issues, I've had some slight power outages.. Thinking about adding sump pumps and res changes to keep my plant alive just irks me.. Perhaps when I have some more plants, a resivor would make sense to me. I have contemplated the hydro farms, but I want to do 2-3 plants in my tent and I don't think I could fit 2 of those hydrofarms in my tent too comfy. I mean - There are times where I will forget to water, for like a 6-7 days.. when I water every 5 usually... I think if that was hydro and I forgot I would be _fucked_  I feel like the plant can die a lot faster in hydro if you "forget" as I occasionally do. Like---- "Oh yeah... I GROW! Whens the last time I watered that shit then? "
> 
> That's a lot of water! I'd imagine you can attribute some of the excessive amount of water she is drinking to the transpiration. The lower the humidity, the faster the water will move through the plant from the roots to the leaves in order to keep everything from drying out . Ya got some low arse humidity !


 Yes my humidity is low, but its around 30% when lights off and I upped my nutes like advice and see that the foliage is becoming more darker. I think I can bump it up some more, and be golden. Which would be 1000 ppm, so in the end it drinks and eats.


----------



## missnu (Jun 11, 2012)

noob78 said:


> i found some at a garden store, I have maybe 2 hydro shops in my area, and i just don't trust them, Never shopped in them but maybe a little paranoid. Can i just feed with straight water, Im not trying to get it huge just a clone or two every half year or so.



Hydro stores are bull crap...the one closest to me is full of really dumb guys...I mean I get it, you don't see a lot of girls in here, but come on Man! Often times smaller nurseries have some really good products including but not limited to Fox Farms...


----------



## missnu (Jun 11, 2012)

I have this same strain in veg now...got it free from something or other..can't remember. Anyway it looks really good.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 11, 2012)

missnu said:


> Hydro stores are bull crap...the one closest to me is full of really dumb guys...I mean I get it, you don't see a lot of girls in here, but come on Man! Often times smaller nurseries have some really good products including but not limited to Fox Farms...


 i could see how that could be the case in some places... Luckily I don't have that problem. I go to the same store that was the first store in town open back in like 1992. And I've been buying equipment from the same 2-3 dudes since I started growing, and they've hooked up a 15% discount on _everything_ all the time, and a 20-25% total discount during the sale season . The new employees are really nice too! Not as knowledgeable but will at least admit when they don't know something and ask one of the other guys .




noob78 said:


> Yes my humidity is low, but its around 30% when lights off and I upped my nutes like advice and see that the foliage is becoming more darker. I think I can bump it up some more, and be golden. Which would be 1000 ppm, so in the end it drinks and eats.


For sure! Sounds good. Be careful with those nutrients though, wait like 5-7 days before you decide it needs another upping of the dose.. Foliage can take a while to take up the new food and show darker colors! Avoid the burn !


----------



## noob78 (Jun 11, 2012)

missnu said:


> Hydro stores are bull crap...the one closest to me is full of really dumb guys...I mean I get it, you don't see a lot of girls in here, but come on Man! Often times smaller nurseries have some really good products including but not limited to Fox Farms...


 Im not in a medical state and hydro stores here i suspect at best. I bet you have it bad at stores being a woman, guys get real corny when it comes to woman and growing, I guess thinking ultimate fantasy, but reality is just give what i want without the bs, cornball lol. I also find hyrdo stores charge more just for what we do with the equipment.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> i could see how that could be the case in some places... Luckily I don't have that problem. I go to the same store that was the first store in town open back in like 1992. And I've been buying equipment from the same 2-3 dudes since I started growing, and they've hooked up a 15% discount on _everything_ all the time, and a 20-25% total discount during the sale season . The new employees are really nice too! Not as knowledgeable but will at least admit when they don't know something and ask one of the other guys .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks I'll wait to see if the nutes will do the job before upping, thanks


----------



## noob78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Some lights on pics, lights off will have to be tomorrow, 
Day 16 OF 12/12
ppm 900
temp hot at 80 degrees
humidity 20%
thinking i will have another 56 days or so, that will make it 72 days of 12/12, but naturally will look at trics to see when done. Looking for 20 to 30% amber


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 11, 2012)

For the long branches, just push them as far out to the sides of the screen as far as you can, with them still poking through the screen . Should take care of some of your stragglers 

Looking healthy though man!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> For the long branches, just push them as far out to the sides of the screen as far as you can, with them still poking through the screen . Should take care of some of your stragglers
> 
> Looking healthy though man!


 Have done and will post lights off pics later


----------



## WellPlayed (Jun 11, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Would like some help deciding on a OG to do next. I have it between Reserva Privada OG #18 or Cali Connection Buddah Tahoe OG? Im looking for a good solid representation of og if possible, with decent yields. PLease help with why or why not. thank you


i ended up going with the reserva privada OG and OG #18...haha had to try both


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

WellPlayed said:


> i ended up going with the reserva privada OG and OG #18...haha had to try both


 Yes im leaning towards og #18, and thanks for stopping in WellPlayed


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

hey Noob what readings are you getting on your runoff?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> hey Noob what readings are you getting on your runoff?


 do you mean what my ppms read? I ran a waterfarm just add water and nutes and roll. I don't have runoff like soil plants. If you mean what I keep my ppms at or what they are in the morning i'll tell you.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah that's right. the only reason i ask is because your leaves look like you were starting to get salt build up but i don't know if that applies to hydro.
it could be just a little heat stress or over fert.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yeah that's right. the only reason i ask is because your leaves look like you were starting to get salt build up but i don't know if that applies to hydro.
> it could be just a little heat stress or over fert.


 ya, its been alittle hot, I should have my temps back in hand now temps this morning 77 degrees, Not sure if i have salt build up in hydro, will look that up and post in here my results and conclusions, thanks for the observation and your time to reply


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

ppms are at 897 so where they been at for the most part of a week now. And so far it sounds like in a hydro setup you may get more of a nute lockout than a salt build up, I my plant takes in nutes well, so still looking into the salt build up thing and which pics did you see it in?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah in soil that's what a lockout will lead to, i am going through it right now as we speak. ph fell out of range, started locking nutrients out then salt build up.
another thing too if your having heat issues it's best that you feed lower than higher, from what i've been told.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW WTF Man Chilling this morning smoking a blunt when I hear a loud bam, Im like wow wtf. I go to my door and they shut down my block my car surrounded and my house with atf and the police raiding my neighbor. Reason's like that make me happy I fuck with no one bout this. Not sure what the raid was about but makes you glad we take precautions to make sure we all safe. So in the end people stay smart and trust no one, with your inner workings.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yeah in soil that's what a lockout will lead to, i am going through it right now as we speak. ph fell out of range, started locking nutrients out then salt build up.
> another thing too if your having heat issues it's best that you feed lower than higher, from what i've been told.


ok well do, I see what you said, about some leaves looking different so I adjust nutes accordingly.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 12, 2012)

im no pro but i figure i share with you what i've experienced or am experiencing atm. hope the best for you on this grow and future ones.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 12, 2012)

In hydro, if your pH falls out of range you will can/will have nutrient lockout. Which looks similar to a nutrient deficiency. 

Things looked OK to me, besides maybe some shiny leaves but likely just cause the plants hot.

Check your pH, if it's fine then check your PPM, if that's fine too, then check the temps. Or raise your hood if you must. I find that "cooler" more relaxed plants will do better than hotter plants with more intense light. Trust me, you'd rather back off the light a little, and perhaps lose out a little on light intensity, than keep the light hot making your plants uncomfortable. Happy plants are great producers!

I have an oscillating 6 inch fan under my canopy, running on the 3rd setting 24/7 to keep my plants happy. You should look for some fans under the canopy to bring up the air flow if heat is an issue.

Also, your salt build up would make your PPMs jump up. As PPM measures how much "salt" is in the water. So if your PPMs are stable you can safely say there aren't excessive nutrients in your solution.


Lights off pictures really help to read the health of the plant though  Just sayin ;D.



Sorry about your neighbor!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> im no pro but i figure i share with you what i've experienced or am experiencing atm. hope the best for you on this grow and future ones.


Helps me out and others that read these threads and are going through that with their plants. so thanks


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> In hydro, if your pH falls out of range you will can/will have nutrient lockout. Which looks similar to a nutrient deficiency.
> 
> Things looked OK to me, besides maybe some shiny leaves but likely just cause the plants hot.
> 
> ...


Yes it's crazy about my neighbor, Im not that close with him, and I see why I trust my gut about people, He is cool, but no one is that cool when it comes to my grow. As you request will have more pics today. PLus how long does it normally take to show sex, This is the second day of 12/12 for my kandy kush (just not hoping for much from this) I know not this early but is it in the first week or in it's second week


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

lights out pics from today.


----------



## tranka32 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good noob, stacking up nicely. I think I will do a scrog next run! ;0)


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

tranka32 said:


> Looking good noob, stacking up nicely. I think I will do a scrog next run! ;0)


 thanks I'm excited about this grow, I know people say scrogging take longer, but with my waterfarm I veg for around 40 days from me putting the seed in papertowel, I don't feel that' s all that long, for a decent yield.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 12, 2012)

I feel like SCROG is the only thing that makes sense to me. Why would you purposely use your plants inefficiently if you knew you can grow them better/bigger? I've even seen people with the 10ft outdoor plants _start_ with a screen to get even tops and more uniform growth.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I feel like SCROG is the only thing that makes sense to me. Why would you purposely use your plants inefficiently if you knew you can grow them better/bigger? I've even seen people with the 10ft outdoor plants _start_ with a screen to get even tops and more uniform growth.


 That is the truth when I was looking into what set up to run and how much it would cost, and what would yield me the most and kept running past scrog grows and was like wow that's where it's at, and will be the only way I go, Don't see how 2-4 main colas is better than 20 or more pure math.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 13, 2012)

noob78 said:


> That is the truth when I was looking into what set up to run and how much it would cost, and what would yield me the most and kept running past scrog grows and was like wow that's where it's at, and will be the only way I go, Don't see how 2-4 main colas is better than 20 or more pure math.


I did two grows without SCROG I think.... I found myself training the plants in the same fashion as SCROG, except with bending. Once I put up the screen and started weaving for my third grow I was like woah, this makes sense. 

I should have been using a screen from the start but it took me a little to figure out. However, I _did_ start growing in a cardboard box, with CFLs.  quite cheap at least!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I did two grows without SCROG I think.... I found myself training the plants in the same fashion as SCROG, except with bending. Once I put up the screen and started weaving for my third grow I was like woah, this makes sense.
> 
> I should have been using a screen from the start but it took me a little to figure out. However, I _did_ start growing in a cardboard box, with CFLs.  quite cheap at least!


I seen to many people grow there plants with no training get a long lanky plant with maybe 4 colas and dry weight of 3 oz and are happy and thats great, I smoke alot, so there is no way I could go till next harvest and smoke like I do, say you grow like me 2 plants at a time 6 oz of both would be devastating to me for all that work, Scrogging is just maybe 2 weeks more for what double the yield, if you scrog once you'll scrog forever.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 13, 2012)

Update day 18 12/12 everything looks decent the small branches are catching up
Side update kandy kush is at day 3 12/12 and seen first female preflowers or atleast 2 female hairs, so fingers crossed will update pics tommorrow, busy catching up on some journals on here to many pages but awesome knowledge.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sr. Verde I was wondering when you started to see trics on your sour kush, Because I'm starting to see them on the leaves by the buds pretty noticeable. Will try some pics when lights off to show what I see hopefully camera aint that great.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 14, 2012)

Check my reserva privada headband journal and you can definitely see the progression of resin. Mine started really pumping trichs out during days 22-30.. Most noticeably frosted over later in that time span.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Check my reserva privada headband journal and you can definitely see the progression of resin. Mine started really pumping trichs out during days 22-30.. Most noticeably frosted over later in that time span.


 thanks, will check out those days in your journal thanks for the response.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 14, 2012)

(note: Pics by Sr. Verde for comparison, not photos from OP [noob78]'s grow)
Day 23 flower






day 31 flower







The bottom one is likely one of my favorite pics of the Sour Kush aka Headband .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 23 flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I get anything like that, I'll be ecstatic, plus thanks for posting that


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 14, 2012)

I didn't do anything special, and I didn't really do anything wrong.. I'm sure yours will be quite similar. And that was with a 250w.  You have a 400w! (and so do I, _now)_  You will have some frosty nugs for sure dude.

400w though. Serious work. For real.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I didn't do anything special, and I didn't really do anything wrong.. I'm sure yours will be quite similar. And that was with a 250w.  You have a 400w! (and so do I, _now)_  You will have some frosty nugs for sure dude.
> 
> 400w though. Serious work. For real.


 If I do, I owe it to you, your guidance and advice has been priceless


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 14, 2012)

those trichs are really packing on, these ladies should be impressive


----------



## noob78 (Jun 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> those trichs are really packing on, these ladies should be impressive


 Honored to have you come through my journal thank you those pics are Sr.Verde sour kush plants though.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 14, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Honored to have you come through my journal thank you those pics are Sr.Verde sour kush plants though.


honored to be here, from the looks of these buds your anything but a noob lol
ill be along for the ride, im excited to see how this lady yields, nothin beats the stench of headband.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2012)

what up my waterfarm brotha? my waterfarm casey jones wants to say Hello, i love you wont you tell me your name. Hello i love you let me jump in your GAme. lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 14, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Honored to have you come through my journal thank you those pics are Sr.Verde sour kush plants though.


Oops. Sorry. I added a disclaimer.

Yes, this isn't my thread. If you look I was posting some photos from _my_ grow to compare to the OP's grow. 

noob78 is growing much larger headbands than I grew!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what up my waterfarm brotha? my waterfarm casey jones wants to say Hello, i love you wont you tell me your name. Hello i love you let me jump in your GAme. lol
> View attachment 2213250


lol, whats up? My waterfarm headband says were have you been my whole life, I been searching near and far for you.lol But beautiful plant, Do you know what casey jones smoke like, potentcy yield?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Oops. Sorry. I added a disclaimer.
> 
> Yes, this isn't my thread. If you look I was posting some photos from _my_ grow to compare to the OP's grow.
> 
> noob78 is growing much larger headbands than I grew!


You need no disclaimer in my thread ever or anyone else. I will not take credit for your work or anyone else. You of all people have free reign in my thread from here until.And you are quite gracious to say my plant is bigger than yours, to me yours is the measuring stick, so wow humbled by your comments thanks.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> honored to be here, from the looks of these buds your anything but a noob lol
> ill be along for the ride, im excited to see how this lady yields, nothin beats the stench of headband.


Thanks for the compliment about the grow, I am very noob about growing, but with people like yourself and others who grace me with their knowledge and time. I will be on the right track to pay it forward.


----------



## Puff d magic dragon (Jun 15, 2012)

6 Weeks in Veg there going 2 be Massive ! I will volunteer to test out d smoke 4 u  Love d smoking bear that's mad. Anyway I am just ere 2 learn but I thought when doin sog method they just Veg 4 a very short time before switching to 12/12??? The plants look nice & healthy anyway. What kinda size area are u using looks do able... Now if I could just convince my Mrs L.O.L


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

Puff d magic dragon said:


> 6 Weeks in Veg there going 2 be Massive ! I will volunteer to test out d smoke 4 u  Love d smoking bear that's mad. Anyway I am just ere 2 learn but I thought when doin sog method they just Veg 4 a very short time before switching to 12/12??? The plants look nice & healthy anyway. What kinda size area are u using looks do able... Now if I could just convince my Mrs L.O.L


 Thanks for stopping in, I grow in a 36" x 20" 63" tent. It was a real slow vegger for me the first week an a half, but kicked into gear for me after that. I think with scrog you veg until u feel safe you know, meaning if you know the stretch of the strain your growing and the clearance you have in your tent, you will be able to determine when to switch to 12/12 without issue. Yes the mrs. is always a hard one to convince, but good luck.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

Update day 20 
ppms 900
humidity 20%
 will try to take better pics when lights off later


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 15, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Thanks for the compliment about the grow, I am very noob about growing, but with people like yourself and others who grace me with their knowledge and time. I will be on the right track to pay it forward.


looks like you had some good guidance, these girls are huge, they're filling out that screen pretty well


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> looks like you had some good guidance, these girls are huge, they're filling out that screen pretty well


I have had great guidance so far, I feel real blessed, and Im curious on what I yield from it hoping for a couple oz's. from it fingers crossed. Spaghetti, spaghetti lol


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 15, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I have had great guidance so far, I feel real blessed, and Im curious on what I yield from it hoping for a couple oz's. from it fingers crossed. Spaghetti, spaghetti lol


riu tends to make us feel this way, its great having people's constructive criticism as well as advice, second opinions without having to let someone see your grow in real life is truly a gift, id say about 1/3 of my grow knowledge came from forums, rest was just experience and old gardening techniques that apply to both growing cannabis as well as tomatos, basils, marigolds and many other acid loving plants. 
and just a rough estimate, you should be expecting more than a half pound from this(especially since you gotta 400w, if you get a g/per watt should be close to 14 ozs), but whatever headband doesnt make up for in yield it sure does in potency. cant wait to see trichs pack on, this strains looks magnificent towards the last few weeks to say the least, if you got the correct pheno im sure youll be seeing some cool colors on those leaves pretty soon.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> riu tends to make us feel this way, its great having people's constructive criticism as well as advice, second opinions without having to let someone see your grow in real life is truly a gift, id say about 1/3 of my grow knowledge came from forums, rest was just experience and old gardening techniques that apply to both growing cannabis as well as tomatos, basils, marigolds and many other acid loving plants.
> and just a rough estimate, you should be expecting more than a half pound from this(especially since you gotta 400w, if you get a g/per watt should be close to 14 ozs), but whatever headband doesnt make up for in yield it sure does in potency. cant wait to see trichs pack on, this strains looks magnificent towards the last few weeks to say the least, if you got the correct pheno im sure youll be seeing some cool colors on those leaves pretty soon.


I agree RIU really gave me alot of fine tuning plus the ability to become more knowledge about everything this beautiful plant has to offer. wow half pound would be great, anything over a quarter pound would be great, if i got close to 14 oz from this, I will go ape shit.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 15, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I agree RIU really gave me alot of fine tuning plus the ability to become more knowledge about everything this beautiful plant has to offer. wow half pound would be great, anything over a quarter pound would be great, if i got close to 14 oz from this, I will go ape shit.


haha yeah that would be pretty killer, i bet if you did a vert or stadium grow next time you could get at least a g/watt.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> haha yeah that would be pretty killer, i bet if you did a vert or stadium grow next time you could get at least a g/watt.


 not sure what a vert or stadium grow but will check it out, plus a gram a watt would be great


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

I get the vertical and stadium style grow, Ya that would be nice if I had a more room, But i only grow for personal use. I grow two plants at a time, in 2 tents so that would be a bit excessive for just me, but I would find something to do with it lol. Other plant is RP kandy kush and it is 5 days into 12/12 and stinks with carbon filter.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 15, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Update day 20
> ppms 900
> humidity 20%
> View attachment 2213709View attachment 2213710View attachment 2213711 will try to take better pics when lights off later


Looking awesome! Hmm, I keep feeling like I want to say something but I don't know if I should. Supposedly all plants need a certain amount of humidity to carry out it's processes like photosynthesis properly. I've heard 35% but I think that's too high for cannabis, honestly, as there just isn't a whole lot of cannabis specific research, and my notes and other folks tell me differently. I usually keep around the high 20's and very low 30s (28%-32%) and have good results. I just looked around, and it some very random sources said that too low of humidity affected the stomata of the plants, which resulted in them not taking up as much co2 and o2. I wish I had the time to find some scientific, or university published articles but I can't find any right now. I'll look later though.

Anyway - Something to toss into your playbook, if those plants start getting wilted or crispy, try bumping up the humidity 5-10% without sacrificing air flow if you could, to see the difference. Not saying you need to do this now, but if your ever looking to tweak, 15-20% humidity may be on the verge of being low. Now I'm sure once your plants are late in flowering you could crank out the humidity to promote resin production, but in the flowering stage where the foliage is _still_ growing and expanding you could try with higher humidity. 

Sorry, don't mean to fuss at you about minute details now, just wanted to bring it to your attention, before I forgot . I just feel like your leaves might look a little dry, shiny. Which could be the humidity. If your ever bored look at some plant transpiration articles. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transpiration


neat stuff:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e5/Afternoon_Clouds_over_the_Amazon_Rainforest.jpg
"The clouds in this image of the Amazon Rainforest are a result of transpiration."





noob78 said:


> You need no disclaimer in my thread ever or anyone else. I will not take credit for your work or anyone else. You of all people have free reign in my thread from here until.And you are quite gracious to say my plant is bigger than yours, to me yours is the measuring stick, so wow humbled by your comments thanks.


No no you have me wrong! I'm not stuck up worried about someone using my pics, if I was I'd watermark them . But no I just didn't want to confuse that dude. This is _your_ journal. I feel like times have changed, but originally RIU members were explicitly warned against posting their _own_ photos in someone _elses_ journal unless they were explicitly told to. So yeah, I'm not trying to take away from _your_ thread dude!



noob78 said:


> I have had great guidance so far, I feel real blessed, and Im curious on what I yield from it hoping for a couple oz's. from it fingers crossed. Spaghetti, spaghetti lol


I pulled about two twenty grams off a 250w.. those have about 30k lumens on the hortilux bulbs? How many lumens does your bulb have? 

Your doing pretty much just as good as I was doing, except I did two plants that were smaller. I think your canopy is far bigger, and your light is obviously far bigger. So you should at least pull a similar yield ratio if not better. .88g x 400 = three fifty two grams. 

Make sure you have a plan for that sugar leaf trim! It's F'in GLORIOUS.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 15, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I get the vertical and stadium style grow, Ya that would be nice if I had a more room, But i only grow for personal use. I grow two plants at a time, in 2 tents so that would be a bit excessive for just me, but I would find something to do with it lol. Other plant is RP kandy kush and it is 5 days into 12/12 and stinks with carbon filter.


could always just keep one room for a mother, take clones and fill out a mini-stadium or vert, if your gonna blow all that dough on an HID might as well use every last lumen, thats what i call true efficiency.
your gonna build up a tolerance eventually, so your probably gonna have to grow more to satisfy it, always better to have excess weed rather than worrying about being short on it, if i could id be growing fields of it and making like pounds of BHO and dry ice hash, one can only dream. are you gonna do a journal for the kandy kush lady?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Looking awesome! Hmm, I keep feeling like I want to say something but I don't know if I should. Supposedly all plants need a certain amount of humidity to carry out it's processes like photosynthesis properly. I've heard 35% but I think that's too high for cannabis, honestly, as there just isn't a whole lot of cannabis specific research, and my notes and other folks tell me differently. I usually keep around the high 20's and very low 30s (28%-32%) and have good results. I just looked around, and it some very random sources said that too low of humidity affected the stomata of the plants, which resulted in them not taking up as much co2 and o2. I wish I had the time to find some scientific, or university published articles but I can't find any right now. I'll look later though.
> 
> Anyway - Something to toss into your playbook, if those plants start getting wilted or crispy, try bumping up the humidity 5-10% without sacrificing air flow if you could, to see the difference. Not saying you need to do this now, but if your ever looking to tweak, 15-20% humidity may be on the verge of being low. Now I'm sure once your plants are late in flowering you could crank out the humidity to promote resin production, but in the flowering stage where the foliage is _still_ growing and expanding you could try with higher humidity.
> 
> ...


My humidity is 35-40% when fan is off, I did not mean to say that you were taking anything from my thread, I just was trying to give your grow credit and say that those were your pics from your grow and not from mine. I meant do disrespect. You have help me out a bunch never wanted to offended you. i have been fighting the humidity with the fan on since I started. Will read the article. And not sure what to do with the sugar leaves. And I think my light was to close to the tops, so I raised it, so thinking that might help with my dry leaves


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> could always just keep one room for a mother, take clones and fill out a mini-stadium or vert, if your gonna blow all that dough on an HID might as well use every last lumen, thats what i call true efficiency.
> your gonna build up a tolerance eventually, so your probably gonna have to grow more to satisfy it, always better excess weed rather than worrying about being short on it, if i could id be growing fields of it and making like pounds of BHO and dry ice hash, one can only dream. are you gonna do a journal for the kandy kush lady?


Ya I might look more into the mini stadium grow at some point. ANd yes you are right about rather have a excess of weed than a shortage. But I'll just update this journal with pics and progress, and start a new journal on my next strain which will be either og #18 or Mkage looking for something strong. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 15, 2012)

noob78 said:


> My humidity is 35-40% when fan is off, I did not mean to say that you were taking anything from my thread, I just was trying to give your grow credit and say that those were your pics from your grow and not from mine. I meant do disrespect. You have help me out a bunch never wanted to offended you. i have been fighting the humidity with the fan on since I started. Will read the article. And not sure what to do with the sugar leaves. And I think my light was to close to the tops, so I raised it, so thinking that might help with my dry leaves


Yeah the radiant heat from the bulb can dry them out too! And no worries bro 


For sugar leaves, look into bubble hash with bubble bags.... or BHO.. but bho is serious business, requires investments and learning many techniques all on its own!

I'd say at least pick up some bubble bags to make bubble hash... dry ice or regular ice! It's nice to have balls of hash around, to spice up your bowls every now and then.. Or all the time .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 15, 2012)

yes will look into bubble bags and yes the light was super close I'll see how the rebound now, plus been looking at your sour kush thread and very excited for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 15, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Ya I might look more into the mini stadium grow at some point. ANd yes you are right about rather have a excess of weed than a shortage. But I'll just update this journal with pics and progress, and start a new journal on my next strain which will be either og #18 or Mkage looking for something strong. Haven't decided yet.


youll be glad you did, after you do its pretty hard to go back to flat grows. 
you seem to like those mind blowing indicas, i tell almost everyone this when they ask for a suggestion but id say your looking for something like herijuana, maybe KO kush, check out sannies. you like scrogging too so maybe selene or kolossus, they yield very well. killing fields does too but your looking at an extra 2-3 weeks of flowering.



Sr. Verde said:


> For sugar leaves, look into bubble hash with bubble bags.... or BHO.. but bho is serious business, requires investments and learning many techniques all on its own!
> 
> I'd say at least pick up some bubble bags to make bubble hash... dry ice or regular ice! It's nice to have balls of hash around, to spice up your bowls every now and then.. Or all the time .


that it is, ive recently figured out how to get a pretty translucent product, it looks almost like a gummi bear haha. mostly people will start of getting a really brownish product that smokes sort of harsh but theres some methods to making it more pure, just gotta keep it under the right temps so the butane airs out nicely, you can end up spending a fortune on extractors, bho, etc. as for ice hash, you need a lot more trim and it has the potential to be pretty expensive if you want to get the best value.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 16, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> youll be glad you did, after you do its pretty hard to go back to flat grows.
> you seem to like those mind blowing indicas, i tell almost everyone this when they ask for a suggestion but id say your looking for something like herijuana, maybe KO kush, check out sannies. you like scrogging too so maybe selene or kolossus, they yield very well. killing fields does too but your looking at an extra 2-3 weeks of flowering.
> 
> 
> that it is, ive recently figured out how to get a pretty translucent product, it looks almost like a gummi bear haha. mostly people will start of getting a really brownish product that smokes sort of harsh but theres some methods to making it more pure, just gotta keep it under the right temps so the butane airs out nicely, you can end up spending a fortune on extractors, bho, etc. as for ice hash, you need a lot more trim and it has the potential to be pretty expensive if you want to get the best value.


Will look into sannies and thanks for the suggestions. And I'll probably just bag the trim and save it untill i have enough for trail and error runs of bubble hash. I also have some good sativas I want to grow but trying to find a strong indica for sleep and a strong daytime smoke as well.(sativas i have are chocolope, slh,sage and sour, and delahaze)


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 16, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Will look into sannies and thanks for the suggestions. And I'll probably just bag the trim and save it untill i have enough for trail and error runs of bubble hash. I also have some good sativas I want to grow but trying to find a strong indica for sleep and a strong daytime smoke as well.(sativas i have are chocolope, slh,sage and sour, and delahaze)


if you do order from sannies get the extrema freebie. sounds like a good idea though, i think im gonna get a keiff box for my clippings soon but i need to find a really big one, or i may end up getting impatient and making BHO as always, i think its better with somewhat wet clippings too. if you wanna strain that puts you out heri is for you, i like sativas for the day time but i do smoke mostly for back pain so strong indies are always good, i was gonna look into chocolope soon though, or maybe sannies jack hammer.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 16, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> if you do order from sannies get the extrema freebie. sounds like a good idea though, i think im gonna get a keiff box for my clippings soon but i need to find a really big one, or i may end up getting impatient and making BHO as always, i think its better with somewhat wet clippings too. if you wanna strain that puts you out heri is for you, i like sativas for the day time but i do smoke mostly for back pain so strong indies are always good, i was gonna look into chocolope soon though, or maybe sannies jack hammer.


 Will look into kief boxes sort of forgot about those. And herijuana looks nice.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 16, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Will look into kief boxes sort of forgot about those. And herijuana looks nice.


i always go to my local headshop with the intent to buy a keiff box, but i always end up buying a bong or some raw papers. next time i think i should bring somebody to remind me why i went there in the first place so i dont let myself get carried away in the glass section haha. 
i could easily say herijuana is one of the most powerful strains ive smoked next to white rhino and tahoe og, it amazes me that its not in the genepool of that many plants by now, i was sure they would have made a herijuana auto by now. i also looked for a herijuana x big bud or a herijuana x chronic cross but am yet to find one, i might have do some breeding myself.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 16, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i always go to my local headshop with the intent to buy a keiff box, but i always end up buying a bong or some raw papers. next time i think i should bring somebody to remind me why i went there in the first place so i dont let myself get carried away in the glass section haha.
> i could easily say herijuana is one of the most powerful strains ive smoked next to white rhino and tahoe og, it amazes me that its not in the genepool of that many plants by now, i was sure they would have made a herijuana auto by now. i also looked for a herijuana x big bud or a herijuana x chronic cross but am yet to find one, i might have do some breeding myself.


Do sannies deliver in the states? Really been thinking about the WHITE OG V2 or Beezle Bubba


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 16, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Do sannies deliver in the states? Really been thinking about the WHITE OG V2 or Beezle Bubba


yup, white OG sounds good, almost anything bubba(personally i like pre9 usually impresses me.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 16, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> yup, white OG sounds good, almost anything bubba(personally i like pre9 usually impresses me.


Alright thanks I haven't yet tried bubba but will soon, thinking cali connect.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 16, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Alright thanks I haven't yet tried bubba but will soon, thinking cali connect.


thats probably the only real source for it when i think about it, you might be able to find others though. check out rcmcollective.ca, maybe browse a few of their strains im sure youll find some strains you like.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 16, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> thats probably the only real source for it when i think about it, you might be able to find others though. check out rcmcollective.ca, maybe browse a few of their strains im sure youll find some strains you like.


Thanks for the link will check out there strains


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

_*Update day*_ 22 12/12
ppm 900
humidity 23% Im rising lol
Buds starting to get frosty with a earthy smell. They to me are starting to fill out some(wise as connecting) everything seem good and my color is getting greener so strating to dial in the nutes I guess. Sounds like I got another 50 Days or so to go. I'm looking forward to the next few weeks.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

Update Day 7 12/12 kandy kush
She is very very stretchy, and stink bad(in a good way) Im thinking this one is leaning towards the trainwreck side of the cross. update in a another week for this one.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

Also could someone give me a link or just tell me how to tie the buds up when the branches won't hold them up. I feel kandy will give me some grief, but good grief hopefully. And thanks


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 17, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Also could someone give me a link or just tell me how to tie the buds up when the branches won't hold them up. I feel kandy will give me some grief, but good grief hopefully. And thanks


just tie it to something to support it, if they were in soil you could just put a stick it in there and tie the branch to it, id just give them better air flow so the plant puts energy towards hardening those stems, letting them rely on a stick for support isnt too good for em, and i think the screen is enough support already.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> just tie it to something to support it, if they were in soil you could just put a stick it in there and tie the branch to it, id just give them better air flow so the plant puts energy towards hardening those stems, letting them rely on a stick for support isnt too good for em, and i think the screen is enough support already.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah the screen is there for this reason... it will keep your nuggets from falling into eachother...

You wont have any issues  ... as a note, a good strong oscillating fan in there blowing branches around from the start will give you thicker stronger branches to support fat nuggets .

For fun - Here is a fun picture, of some Tangerine Dream (the worst strain I've ever grown, but whatever) around day 117. Of _flower_. Yes. 117 days.







This is before I used a screen, and this plant stretched 4.5x from veg. Donkey dick nuggets were literally _falling out_ of the tent when I unzipped it .

But yeah, if those were fine without a whole lot of extra support, your shit will be fine !


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 17, 2012)

my dna sour kush...today...


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah the screen is there for this reason... it will keep your nuggets from falling into eachother...
> 
> You wont have any issues  ... as a note, a good strong oscillating fan in there blowing branches around from the start will give you thicker stronger branches to support fat nuggets .
> 
> ...


Wow 117 days flower, Looked nice but for 4 months no way, Im good lol. Im eager to try my vanilla but I have to many others I want to try such as sage and sour, slh,Chocolope,og kush, northern lights blue, master kush etc. I will be purchasing a fan for the next grow soon. How can I forget Pineapple express.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> my dna sour kush...today...


Your plant looks awesome and thanks for sharing your pics. I think we will enjoy the smoke from these.(I will Enjoy watching football this season)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah. No. It was great bud, expcept it was fluffy as fuck. It was def. the strongest sativa I've smoked - literally made you hallucinate if you had enough hash oil dabs. Made bombtastic hash oil.

But in no way, shape, or form was it worth the 4 months. You could literally grow two amazing sets of plants in the time it takes to flower one tangerine dream. Not to mention the stretch.


And this is done by Barneys Farm, and many people confirm poor genetics, even to this day with new seeds. That's the reason I'm staying _far_ away from barneys farm, unless it was a bomb ass clone.

The Pineapple Express though, damn. I'm pretty sure I highly recommend it, but you'll have to wait til I finish the grow. It really hasn't been anything special whatsoever up until this point. Veg was normal, grew pretty fast and was pretty hearty.. Not too heavy of an eater, or too much of a foliage producer. Flower started well enough, no hold ups... But now around day 30 flower, _holy shit_. The smell has progressed from almost moldy (impossible though - it confused me at first, checked lots of buds for PM, humidity is 30% and I had 3 fans running 24/7). But anyway, the smell then changed from damp basement smell, to wet wet grass, and then sort of turned sweet... Like sugar + lawn trimmings...

>> Then the other day I opened up the tent and BAM. Hella hella fucking pineapple DANK smell. The wet grass smell totally changed overnight when those trichs started coming out. It literally smells like hella pineapples, with that ever present chronic smell that all cannabis has that fills the room. Pineapple Express _could_ be the fruitiest/tropical smelling strain I've ever smelled. At day 30. And I'm no rookie to good bud. The Pineapple Express I've bought before smelled like maui wowie, more hashy, afghan like, than tropical fruityness. But this G13E I'm growing is all fruity tropical smelling herbs. Straight tropics dank. The kind of stuff you want to smoke with a mai tai, or a Miami Vice (pina colada/margarita). I'd consider growing it next round, too - even. It smells so good now. But I'm torn between jillybean, white widow, or la confidental for my next run!

Sorry for the rant I'll take it to my thread  been puffin on a volcano bag of some Tahoe OG and got carried away! 



*Anyway bro,** for whatever reason your leaves are looking back into the healthy range. Whatever you changed your doing it right, be it raising the lights or upping the humidity a bit it looks like your plants have relaxed a lot more! *


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah. No. It was great bud, expcept it was fluffy as fuck. It was def. the strongest sativa I've smoked - literally made you hallucinate if you had enough hash oil dabs. Made bombtastic hash oil.
> 
> But in no way, shape, or form was it worth the 4 months. You could literally grow two amazing sets of plants in the time it takes to flower one tangerine dream. Not to mention the stretch.
> 
> ...


Rant away and I've noticed a more healthy look to my plant since I raised the light. And what white Widow seed do you have? I have greenhouse.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 17, 2012)

damn sr.verde 4 months for that bitch to finish? no doubt barneys bought that cannabis cup  to think i was gonna try liberty haze pretty soon now im thinkin "fuck that!". heard good stuff about pineapple express though, fruitiest/most tropical smelling strain ive smelled was some freak pheno of urkle, i feel like a dumbass for not keepin a clip.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 17, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> my dna sour kush...today...



Looking good, babe!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 17, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> damn sr.verde 4 months for that bitch to finish? no doubt barneys bought that cannabis cup  to think i was gonna try liberty haze pretty soon now im thinkin "fuck that!". heard good stuff about pineapple express though, fruitiest/most tropical smelling strain ive smelled was some freak pheno of urkle, i feel like a dumbass for not keepin a clip.


Yeah.. That or they just had some cut they couldn't reproduce in seed form, even though they said they could.

 i'm not sorry your thinking fuck that. I'm on the same page, if Tangerine Dream was Barney Farms A game I don't want to see what else they have.

Good looks on the PE. And yes I've had the purple urcle too... Smelled like fruit loops. But the difference is that shit didn't reek up the whole house when it was opened. I feel like this PE is going to be that kind of herb that stinks up the house for days.



noob78 said:


> Rant away and I've noticed a more healthy look to my plant since I raised the light. And what white Widow seed do you have? I have greenhouse.


Yessir! Good looks!

I have 2 dinafem White Widow seeds. I also have a Super Lemon Haze seed by GHS. I might run that down the line.

I wish I had extra space, I'd throw some random seeds I want to try 4 a time under a 1000w HPS . I've got at least 1.5 years before I can grow out all the seeds I have that I want to grow ..


----------



## noob78 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah.. That or they just had some cut they couldn't reproduce in seed form, even though they said they could.
> 
> i'm not sorry your thinking fuck that. I'm on the same page, if Tangerine Dream was Barney Farms A game I don't want to see what else they have.
> 
> ...


That is how I feel if I had another setup I could try a odd seed, but starting to get the feeling there will always be something I want to grow. I have dinafem super silver and cheese, the cheese interests me some but way done the line.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah.. That or they just had some cut they couldn't reproduce in seed form, even though they said they could.
> 
> i'm not sorry your thinking fuck that. I'm on the same page, if Tangerine Dream was Barney Farms A game I don't want to see what else they have.
> 
> Good looks on the PE. And yes I've had the purple urcle too... Smelled like fruit loops. But the difference is that shit didn't reek up the whole house when it was opened. I feel like this PE is going to be that kind of herb that stinks up the house for days.


haha yeah i think that says enough, what was the estimated harvest on TD like 60-70 days? shit, i feel like i have to look up open grows on every strain before i even think about putting down any money, express and this headband may be something to get in the future, just gotta make sure they'll take well to this FL humidity, maybe ill just cross them with a few of the light sensitive/mold resistant strains i have now. and id say that was close to the smell my urkle had, i swear i smelled cinnamon somewhere in there and when i smoked it, it only seemed to smell better somehow. i know what you mean though, funny you say that about the PE, a year ago i had a half zip of headband and everyone that came to my house said they smelled it when they were outside my door  
love those stinky ass strains, PE sounds like something i need to look into.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah.. That or they just had some cut they couldn't reproduce in seed form, even though they said they could.
> 
> i'm not sorry your thinking fuck that. I'm on the same page, if Tangerine Dream was Barney Farms A game I don't want to see what else they have.
> 
> ...


Just wondering Sr. which strain between sour kush or Pe is the strong one in odor, meaning if i had a gram or two of each in a pocket, I would smell what more or won't smell either that way? Thanks


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 18, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> haha yeah i think that says enough, what was the estimated harvest on TD like 60-70 days? shit, i feel like i have to look up open grows on every strain before i even think about putting down any money, express and this headband may be something to get in the future, just gotta make sure they'll take well to this FL humidity, maybe ill just cross them with a few of the light sensitive/mold resistant strains i have now. and id say that was close to the smell my urkle had, i swear i smelled cinnamon somewhere in there and when i smoked it, it only seemed to smell better somehow. i know what you mean though, funny you say that about the PE, a year ago i had a half zip of headband and everyone that came to my house said they smelled it when they were outside my door
> love those stinky ass strains, PE sounds like something i need to look into.


Yeah it was a "70 day" strain . When I grew it, I followed 3 other folks growing it. Every one of them had the same problem as me. Huge plants, never stopped stretching, fluffy as hell, and never fully finished flowering, after 80-100 days.

For the FL humidity, you shouldn't have issues with a decent dehumidifier dude! Throw that dehumidifier to 30-35%, crank it, and dump gallons of water every day as I do. If I leave my dehumidifier off, with the AC running the humidity will go from 30-50 in 2 hours.

I'd reccomend the Sour Kush for your next run. I really really enjoyed it. If you liked that headband that stunk up the room you'll like the sour kush. It's like The sweet sour smells, mixed with very sugary sweet kush smells.. with that diesel just lingering over top. As in you puff a joint, it tastes sweet, sour, and fuely. You leave the room and come back, and DIESEL skunk smell is just stuck to your walls, smells crazy. 

Right now, with this PE I feel like it might be less mold resistant, but I'm not sure yet. I'm getting very grassy smells from the canopy, indicating it's too humid, but at the same time my humidity is fine. So it could just be a mid-flower smell. I can let you know _for sure_ in another 60 days once it's all cured out. The Sour Kush is totally good to go, as you will see with noob78s grow in about 20-30 days. (when they truly explode).




noob78 said:


> That is how I feel if I had another setup I could try a odd seed, but starting to get the feeling there will always be something I want to grow. I have dinafem super silver and cheese, the cheese interests me some but way done the line.


 so right. Another setup would work too! Or even a veg space would make it easier, but that's too much light/elec for me to run at once in my current setup.

And yes I think there will always be something you want to grow. Is this your first grow by the way? I never asked.

Once you smoke that cured home grown, and your HIGH as giraffe pussy.. Your thinking, "Damn.. I grew this shit, with water and food, light and attention. I didn't even think about smoking it at the time, but this is the BEST shit EVER! Shit, this won't last _forever though_. What do I want to smoke next? Damn, I always wanted to try that ______, it's a 60 day flower right? Damn I could be smoking that in..... NOVEMEMBER? I better get seeds and get started immediately! After I finish this joint........ " 



noob78 said:


> Just wondering Sr. which strain between sour kush or Pe is the strong one in odor, meaning if i had a gram or two of each in a pocket, I would smell what more or won't smell either that way? Thanks


Again, hard to draw final conclusions on the PE. Hardly any hairs have turned on the Pineapple Express, so I don't know what the final product is. I did have some pineapple express a bit back in the day (let me go get pictures after I post this).

The Sour Kush is strong strong odor though, if you cure it out correctly, and don't dry it out too fast. I had to bring some jars boarding with me, cuz I was done drying when I had to leave for a week *doh*.Cool tho cuz I bought a few zips and a volcano + the sour kush I was curing. Anyway we were staying in this 3 floor house, with 40 ft celings. I left my jars up in the loft, above the kitchen, half way up to the 40 ft ceiling. Anyway, I busted those fuckers open, and closed the drawer half way, and went down stairs to get ready. Someone from the _basement_ was walking up the stairs, about 3 minutes later, and goes "DAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN whos smokin THAT shit!? I want to get in on that! Then a few other people catch on... DAMN is that the sour kush??" I'm also wondering who this person is talking about, until I realized the smell from the sour kush jars (4 days cured) must have made its way over the loft, and down the stairs into the nostrils of someone else. Like literally a huge huge cabin, 8 full bathrooms 12 rooms type deal, and it took 3-5 minutes to _stinkbomb_ 75% of the house. None of the other weed we brought would stink up any more than the room, but 4 jars of that sour kush.. instant stink bomb . .... So yes, you will be a happy camper with stinky smells .


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah it was a "70 day" strain . When I grew it, I followed 3 other folks growing it. Every one of them had the same problem as me. Huge plants, never stopped stretching, fluffy as hell, and never fully finished flowering, after 80-100 days.
> 
> For the FL humidity, you shouldn't have issues with a decent dehumidifier dude! Throw that dehumidifier to 30-35%, crank it, and dump gallons of water every day as I do. If I leave my dehumidifier off, with the AC running the humidity will go from 30-50 in 2 hours.
> 
> ...


haha shit thats unbelievable, no doubt he bought that cannabis cup. im starting to feel like barney's is like the AN of genetics, so good at advertising but they'll overcharge the shit out of you and probably fuck you over in the end by lying about the product. 
and i usually grow outdoor, train the hell out of them so they just branch out and get a bunch of branches that are about equal, that way if one gets mold i probably have like 11 other tops i could just grow out, always good to just cut my losses when its one of those rainy seasons. may start growin indoor very soon though, a dehumidifier will be a necessity for sure. sounds like the headband i know and love, i think im gonna place an order for a few of those beans for next season and do me some breeding, maybe make an F2 then combine it with a few seawarp crosses i have right now, should make them FL-proof as we call it haha. i think i might try sannies durganchitral since it just got back in stock, still on the fence whether i should try something from rcmc, sour kush sounds extremely tempting although. as for that PE, would love to know how it turns out, hopefully the bud is as good as the movie, if those are even comparable  its gotta name to live up to i guess you could say. that hay smell is usually temporary for most of the strains i grow out, its there for maybe a week or two but it usually starts to stink again after they ress up a bit, or like you said when they come outta cure, thats usually when they smell the best.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah it was a "70 day" strain . When I grew it, I followed 3 other folks growing it. Every one of them had the same problem as me. Huge plants, never stopped stretching, fluffy as hell, and never fully finished flowering, after 80-100 days.
> 
> For the FL humidity, you shouldn't have issues with a decent dehumidifier dude! Throw that dehumidifier to 30-35%, crank it, and dump gallons of water every day as I do. If I leave my dehumidifier off, with the AC running the humidity will go from 30-50 in 2 hours.
> 
> ...


No this is not my first grow per se. I first one hermed in week 6 of flower(GHS great white shark) so this will be my first all the way through. figures crossed. So this will be my third plant (had a bubba 76 that I butchered than went hermie real real noob) I hope mine stinks up the room like yours lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 18, 2012)

Ahhh Bagseed hermie or what?

Regardless, for this to be your first complete grow that's bad ass your doing a great job.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Ahhh Bagseed hermie or what?
> 
> Regardless, for this to be your first complete grow that's bad ass your doing a great job.


Thanks I owe you a great deal for this grow, First grow was seeds i got from the tude. My bubba 76 hermed and fucked my great white shark up.

 Great White Shark before death.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 19, 2012)

Today is day 24 of 12/12 nothing much to report as not much going on but filling out some. Although tucking leaves my hands get crazy sticky. Starting to frost up. just waiting for it to fill out I think in two weeks.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 19, 2012)

Update pics from lights out today day 24 12/12


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks good, now if you start seeing little burn spots here and there, brown colored and crispy back that light off immediately .

Looking good from here !

I'm about to water my girls, but the COLD water comes out of the tap HOT, so I'm letting the water get to room temp before watering.

Yes, it's so hot outside here, that you can't get anything colder than bath water out of the sink!


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Jun 19, 2012)

Great thread good luck with the rest of it. Tis sour kush sounds so dank!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Looks good, now if you start seeing little burn spots here and there, brown colored and crispy back that light off immediately .
> 
> Looking good from here !
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice. Its just too hot to do anything over here right now, will get better by thursday for me, but even at this heat my temps are 84 max. so I hope that won't hurt that much.


----------



## tranka32 (Jun 19, 2012)

Expecting 92 tomorrow on the East Coast! I am getting ready to install my AC right now. After cleaning it of course. The only thing I have going for me is my room is on the shady side of the house but a few days of 90+ F weather and the whole house is going to get hot. Good luck Noob they are looking frosty! Did you try any finger hash yet?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 19, 2012)

tranka32 said:


> Expecting 92 tomorrow on the East Coast! I am getting ready to install my AC right now. After cleaning it of course. The only thing I have going for me is my room is on the shady side of the house but a few days of 90+ F weather and the whole house is going to get hot. Good luck Noob they are looking frosty! Did you try any finger hash yet?


 I have tried some premature finger hash was the best part of the smoke.lol Yes were expecting mid 90's tommorrow. hot hot hot (Buster Piondexter anyone remember him).


----------



## noob78 (Jun 20, 2012)

Woke up this morning and did some tucking and when I got finished my fingers were so sticky, I couldn't touch anything with out stickin, Man this is a sticky beast


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 20, 2012)

And your plucking leaves and they're just sticking to your fingers upside down and shit right


----------



## noob78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> And your plucking leaves and they're just sticking to your fingers upside down and shit right


 yes leaves and anything else lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I have tried some premature finger hash was the best part of the smoke.lol Yes were expecting mid 90's tommorrow. hot hot hot (Buster Piondexter anyone remember him).




Mid 90s? That must be soooooo terrible.. Psyche!! 

110f today. Absolute low of 84 in the middle of the night. 114f two days ago.

The only difference between our weather would be humidity, and in that case I'd take an extra 40% humidity for 20F off the high of the day .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Mid 90s? That must be soooooo terrible.. Psyche!!
> 
> 110f today. Absolute low of 84 in the middle of the night. 114f two days ago.
> 
> The only difference between our weather would be humidity, and in that case I'd take an extra 40% humidity for 20F off the high of the day .


It was 93 average with like 65% humidity, lows were 80 same humidity, But 114 man that's hot,by the way your PE is looking fabulous.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Day 26 12/12
ppm 1020 
humidity 31%
Temp 81 degrees (damn heat wave)
The burnt leaves is from when I had the light to close, Damn noob mistake lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

noob78 said:


> The burnt leaves is from when I had the light to close, Damn noob mistake lol


Everyone does that, usually more than a few times . It takes trial and error to truly understand where everything _should_ be.

So don't sweat it! Just take a mental note . Just know the next grow will be _even _better!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Everyone does that, usually more than a few times . It takes trial and error to truly understand where everything _should_ be.
> 
> So don't sweat it! Just take a mental note . Just know the next grow will be _even _better!


 That is the truth there, really looking forward to try the zip ties for my next grow, my try chocolope


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

I hear chocolope is a tall sativa! Go for it if you have the vertical, just flower when they are on the smaller side.  I've had chocolope on my radar ever since it won cannabis cup in 2008.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 21, 2012)

in that case not sure, I want a tall plant, my kandy kush is a project to say the least, really starting to run out of space and have a 10 days atleast before stretch is done.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

harvest link - https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html




How much vertical do you have? That sour kush is a fair bit of a stretcher, my pineapple express has stretched only half as much. I'd say my Sour Kush stretched 2.3-3.0x in height depending on pheno. This pineapple express maybe 2x. I think the PE is a pretty even representation of indica/sativa.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> harvest link - https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


around 30" or so, I haven't run into any trouble intill this kandy kush, has to have a 3x the stretch in flower


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

Is that measuring from the highest the light will go, to the surface of the pot? If so that's pretty tight!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Is that measuring from the highest the light will go, to the surface of the pot? If so that's pretty tight!


 yes that is from the top of the waterfarm, I have around 3 ft of grow space max from the top of the waterfarm to light, so I guess screen is 12 to 15" above waterfarm and i have with sour kush I have a good 18" to work with, I am pretty good so far with flowering them when I need to and adjust for the stretch. Although with the kandy kush it was just like a true weed growing, I mean barely no side branching for the first 3 weeks then, I took a clone or 2 at week 4 and let it heal for a week which would be week 5. The day it went into flower I woke up to the screen off, so i let the hps light stay and veg till day 42 so it could heal, now its out of hand. I have a foot of room from tops to bulb so i thing i will have to do some sort of tucking or something. Sorry for rambling. Plus do you think I can ran a digital humidifer in the tent while I dry to keep some humidity?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

noob78 said:


> yes that is from the top of the waterfarm, I have around 3 ft of grow space max from the top of the waterfarm to light, so I guess screen is 12 to 15" above waterfarm and i have with sour kush I have a good 18" to work with, I am pretty good so far with flowering them when I need to and adjust for the stretch. Although with the kandy kush it was just like a true weed growing, I mean barely no side branching for the first 3 weeks then, I took a clone or 2 at week 4 and let it heal for a week which would be week 5. The day it went into flower I woke up to the screen off, so i let the hps light stay and veg till day 42 so it could heal, now its out of hand. I have a foot of room from tops to bulb so i thing i will have to do some sort of tucking or something. Sorry for rambling. Plus do you think I can ran a digital humidifer in the tent while I dry to keep some humidity?


I'd just run the humidifer outside of the intake if you can. You don't really want to have wet air spraying on nuggets as that promotes PM, you just want the air humid .


If you've gone 4-5 weeks the stretch should be over. I've had plants over stretch had to chop them in half, totally destroyed my yield.  just do what ya can without harming your plants if you can!


----------



## Surrealestate (Jun 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Grab a coffee, and a smoke! This could be a long read!
> 
> 
> Keep two things in mind, slower the better. & mold is death, avoid at all costs and throw away any tainted buds if it ever happens.
> ...


----------



## noob78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'd just run the humidifer outside of the intake if you can. You don't really want to have wet air spraying on nuggets as that promotes PM, you just want the air humid .
> 
> 
> If you've gone 4-5 weeks the stretch should be over. I've had plants over stretch had to chop them in half, totally destroyed my yield.  just do what ya can without harming your plants if you can!


What I'm thinking is to do a variation of your zip ties, with string or something, the buds are starting to show up now and have seen a slow with growth some compared to the inch or more a day for the first week or so. Finally looked at my temps in my tent with lights off, I was at 69 degrees and 50 percent humidity without the humidifier on. I Just want my weed to taste like weed and smell like potent damn who has that bag smell, I feel Im growing those strains so just trying to fine tuning the harvest and curing process. I feel alot better with what you have told me earlier in the thread.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 22, 2012)

noob78 said:


> What I'm thinking is to do a variation of your zip ties, with string or something, the buds are starting to show up now and have seen a slow with growth some compared to the inch or more a day for the first week or so. Finally looked at my temps in my tent with lights off, I was at 69 degrees and 50 percent humidity without the humidifier on. I Just want my weed to taste like weed and smell like potent damn who has that bag smell, I feel Im growing those strains so just trying to fine tuning the harvest and curing process. I feel alot better with what you have told me earlier in the thread.


You'll be fine. The sour kush never stopped stinking for me, that wet grass phase? Nope. Straight diesel kush right on through to jarring .

69/50% is perfect my man. Don't even fuss with it !  Only run that humidifier when your like 25% or less humidity, and be careful into the later stages of flower - as your buds get denser, they retain moisture longer and are less willing to transpire it. IE be careful of mold, as even though your humidity might read out low there could still be a great deal of moisture inside your buds that needs to get out, but can't if your constantly humidifying! 

The cure process is pretty straight foreward, once the ball gets rolling. Your weed will definitely taste and smell like potent chronic. Shes a stinker.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> You'll be fine. The sour kush never stopped stinking for me, that wet grass phase? Nope. Straight diesel kush right on through to jarring .
> 
> 69/50% is perfect my man. Don't even fuss with it !  Only run that humidifier when your like 25% or less humidity, and be careful into the later stages of flower - as your buds get denser, they retain moisture longer and are less willing to transpire it. IE be careful of mold, as even though your humidity might read out low there could still be a great deal of moisture inside your buds that needs to get out, but can't if your constantly humidifying!
> 
> The cure process is pretty straight foreward, once the ball gets rolling. Your weed will definitely taste and smell like potent chronic. Shes a stinker.


Awesome to hear that thanks


----------



## noob78 (Jun 23, 2012)

Update day 28 4 week mark
temp 77
ppm 1040  will take some when lights off later.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 23, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Update day 28 4 week mark
> temp 77
> ppm 1040 View attachment 2224415View attachment 2224416View attachment 2224417View attachment 2224418View attachment 2224419 will take some when lights off later.


they look good, the next couple weeks are gonna be interesting


----------



## noob78 (Jun 23, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> they look good, the next couple weeks are gonna be interesting


 Yes can't wait to see them fill out.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 23, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Yes can't wait to see them fill out.


are they stinking up your room yet? i guarantee the mail man is gonna get a nice whiff next time he brings you your mail haha.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 23, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> are they stinking up your room yet? i guarantee the mail man is gonna get a nice whiff next time he brings you your mail haha.


 Yes it has a serious odor to her, makes me mad when i smell it, I have no bag now, so it just smells like I smoked some serious bag.lol


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 23, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Yes it has a serious odor to her, makes me mad when i smell it, I have no bag now, so it just smells like I smoked some serious bag.lol


haha that must be like waking up to the smell of bacon, times 5 billion on the awesome scale. 
wish i could flower indoors, vegging is hard enough with all the FL heat and humidity.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 23, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> haha that must be like waking up to the smell of bacon, times 5 billion on the awesome scale.
> wish i could flower indoors, vegging is hard enough with all the FL heat and humidity.


 Sometimes it feels like I won the lottery of herb, but can't receive my award for months due to paperwork and bs.lol


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 23, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Sometimes it feels like I won the lottery of herb, but can't receive my award for months due to paperwork and bs.lol


i know exactly what you mean haha this plant is gonna be a champion. diggin this headband more and more, this site always tends to inspire me.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 23, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i know exactly what you mean haha this plant is gonna be a champion. diggin this headband more and more, this site always tends to inspire me.


 Just wondering what was your best strain you tried and grew?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 23, 2012)

lights off update day 28 12/12


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 23, 2012)

When I saw that I actually started laughing out loud ..

Your going to have _sooooooo_ much bud dude you don't even know. 300-360gr dry at least... at least.... like, they haven't even blown up yet dude. They start getting _massive_ around day 40-45. If that's day 28 your in for a fun ride  .


----------



## noob78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> When I saw that I actually started laughing out loud ..
> 
> Your going to have _sooooooo_ much bud dude you don't even know. 300-360gr dry at least... at least.... like, they haven't even blown up yet dude. They start getting _massive_ around day 40-45. If that's day 28 your in for a fun ride  .


 Yes they are filling out, so 300-360 dry would be awesome. So we wait to see what happens in the next couple weeks.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey noob78, they are looking fucking great! I am so jealous right now looking at these beautiful pics of all those trich coated buds. I think I can smell them straight through the computer screen. Lol! Apparently you treated that RP Sour Kush AKA Headband just perfect, and they are thanking you for it the only way they know how. It's quite aww inspiring to see them looking soooo good! I am so glad I picked up some of these beans. I will be popping 1 after I am finished with my current grow. It definitely looks like a strain that I will want to keep in my garden, but I can't say that with 100% certainty, because I will have to smoke some before I could completely committ to that idea. There is a great possibility that this strain will stay in my garden after seeing what you have did with this beauty! *Big Ups to You My Friend! You have done one hell of a job, and you still have time to go! *


----------



## noob78 (Jun 24, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> Hey noob78, they are looking fucking great! I am so jealous right now looking at these beautiful pics of all those trich coated buds. I think I can smell them straight through the computer screen. Lol! Apparently you treated that RP Sour Kush AKA Headband just perfect, and they are thanking you for it the only way they know how. It's quite aww inspiring to see them looking soooo good! I am so glad I picked up some of these beans. I will be popping 1 after I am finished with my current grow. It definitely looks like a strain that I will want to keep in my garden, but I can't say that with 100% certainty, because I will have to smoke some before I could completely committ to that idea. There is a great possibility that this strain will stay in my garden after seeing what you have did with this beauty! *Big Ups to You My Friend! You have done one hell of a job, and you still have time to go! *


 Thanks I've had some serious help from Sr.Verde and he has great treads for concentrates and he has a pineapple express growing going now that looks inspiring. So you should check him out. But yes I agree with you about this might be one I keep around, Yes it grows good but if it smokes like it grows then it will be a keeper. Plus I got it from a pick and mix, lucky if it is a potent strain.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Well it looks like it will smoke like a champ. Is it a stinky strain? I can't remember if you said that it was, so forgive me for asking again if that's the case. I'm just to lazy to read through it all again to see if you commented on that.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 24, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> Well it looks like it will smoke like a champ. Is it a stinky strain? I can't remember if you said that it was, so forgive me for asking again if that's the case. I'm just to lazy to read through it all again to see if you commented on that.


No Problem, Yes it stinks, My house has a kush smell throughout the house. Between the sour kush and kandy kush my house rocks faintly lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 24, 2012)

If your house stinks you need to get on that!  Do you have a carbon filter?


----------



## noob78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> If your house stinks you need to get on that!  Do you have a carbon filter?


 Yes I have a carbon Filter, It just smells faintly through my house, Had people over and they don't notice anything,(They are real potheads who know). I just say that I notice it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2012)

lights off .............your waterfarm pal with a litttle caseyjones love your way noob. with luck we will harvest together!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lights off .............your waterfarm pal with a litttle caseyjones love your way noob. with luck we will harvest together!
> View attachment 2227006


Looking real nice there DR. And yes I hope we do harvest together


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 25, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Yes I have a carbon Filter, It just smells faintly through my house, Had people over and they don't notice anything,(They are real potheads who know). I just say that I notice it.


Hmm well that's not totally good... 

Just so you know, carbon filters only have a 'life' of about 2 complete grows. They will start to get clogged up after a while, and you can't wash them out or anything so you just have to replace. I'm using a phresh filter, 400cfm, with a 330cfm Max Fan (ultra quiet i totally recommend it). When that is running I literally have no stink going on!

Just be careful! That smell is a dead give away 80% of the time!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 25, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Yes it grows good but if it smokes like it grows then it will be a keeper. Plus I got it from a pick and mix, lucky if it is a potent strain.



Missed this before, it grows super steady and chomps on the nutes and h2o so it's an awesome grower... but the smoke is almost even better!  Like really good smoke. Smooth, yet sour and sweet. Personally my favorite strain is probably sour diesel, I've never really grown it, as I heard it was a very stretchy sativa, but I thought the Sour Kush would be a good representation of my favorite strain in femmed seed form. It totally is. 

The sour diesel is like plain, dark brewed tea. It's sort of bitter, kind of dry after your second cup.

The sour kush is like, tea with all your favorite things added to it, a little milk, a dash of brown sugar. Now it still tastes like tea, but it's far more sweet, easier to put down your second cup wanting a third, but you almost forget about a third cup because your still feeling the shit out of the sugar and caffeine.


About the best explanation for Sour Diesel, vs Sour Kush by RP I've come up with. Totally strong, smooth smoke though. Give it 4 weeks in the jars before you judge though!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Hmm well that's not totally good...
> 
> Just so you know, carbon filters only have a 'life' of about 2 complete grows. They will start to get clogged up after a while, and you can't wash them out or anything so you just have to replace. I'm using a phresh filter, 400cfm, with a 330cfm Max Fan (ultra quiet i totally recommend it). When that is running I literally have no stink going on!
> 
> Just be careful! That smell is a dead give away 80% of the time!


My fan stays on all the time so there is no real smell, If I cut them off for a certain time then a have a nice kush funk, Which is nice to smell but for me totally unacceptable. The only real time I cut the fans off is at night if I watching a movie with the misses. But other then that it's on and working good so far. But thanks for letting me know to start putting to the side for some more in a while thanks. on a side note the sour kush is getting this sweet but kushy scent to it and so sticky, feel like I dripped honey on a few off the buds, man this is a good strain for sure so far.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Missed this before, it grows super steady and chomps on the nutes and h2o so it's an awesome grower... but the smoke is almost even better!  Like really good smoke. Smooth, yet sour and sweet. Personally my favorite strain is probably sour diesel, I've never really grown it, as I heard it was a very stretchy sativa, but I thought the Sour Kush would be a good representation of my favorite strain in femmed seed form. It totally is.
> 
> The sour diesel is like plain, dark brewed tea. It's sort of bitter, kind of dry after your second cup.
> 
> ...


Awesome smoke report and loved the tea referrence, and i like my tea with the goodies too lol


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 25, 2012)

That's great that it stinks. To me that is the best indicator of some really DANK weed. I'm glad that I have headband beans. I'm going to grow one next rip. lol!


----------



## noob78 (Jun 25, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> That's great that it stinks. To me that is the best indicator of some really DANK weed. I'm glad that I have headband beans. I'm going to grow one next rip. lol!


 Ya at 4 weeks in it smells like some dank, so in another 30 days or so we'll see what she has to offer.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 25, 2012)

Well buddy I think that you can officially change your screenname from noob78 to pro78. LOL!  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.

You are definitely growing some great buds. I see some real noobs on here that couldn't grow dandlelions in their own front yard they are so horrible at growing.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 26, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Just wondering what was your best strain you tried and grew?


its a tough competition between tahoe, herijuana and urkle. hard to say. anyway, these gals are looking excellent


----------



## noob78 (Jun 26, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> its a tough competition between tahoe, herijuana and urkle. hard to say. anyway, these gals are looking excellent


 Thanks for the comment and those are 3 strains i love to grow someday. Urkle might be hard to find for me.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 26, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Thanks for the comment and those are 3 strains i love to grow someday. Urkle might be hard to find for me.


they're really worth it, im gonna get heri running again as soon as i have money i wanna spend on genetics, the potency is mind blowing. pre98 bubba is also really good, and actual C99. urkle is a higher yielding and denser version of granddaddy purp, im sure some seed banks have crossed it with one of their strains or they may even have the real strain, its kind of old though so the genetics dont always stick around. tahoe is another im probably gonna try again, if i have a spare room for it maybe, i like something high yielding like white rhino or white russian, fast, really potent and good yielders.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 26, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> Well buddy I think that you can officially change your screenname from noob78 to pro78. LOL!  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.
> 
> You are definitely growing some great buds. I see some real noobs on here that couldn't grow dandlelions in their own front yard they are so horrible at growing.


Thanks for the pat on the back but honestly when this grow is done it will be my first complete grow. I read everything I could and watch many youtube videos to gain a level of comfort before I shelled out all that money on a grow. I'm like Scottyball's I keep it simple. Plus I've had such help once I started my journal it's been unreal. Hands down the best thing I have down since starting this journey. The people you meet through these forums are true genuine people that like seeing you become a better grower and stray you away from self inflicted noobie problems. sorry for rambling.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 26, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> they're really worth it, im gonna get heri running again as soon as i have money i wanna spend on genetics, the potency is mind blowing. pre98 bubba is also really good, and actual C99. urkle is a higher yielding and denser version of granddaddy purp, im sure some seed banks have crossed it with one of their strains or they may even have the real strain, its kind of old though so the genetics dont always stick around. tahoe is another im probably gonna try again, if i have a spare room for it maybe, i like something high yielding like white rhino or white russian, fast, really potent and good yielders.


I was thinking of getting some c99, at some point. I would love to grow some pre98 bubba but i hear it don't yield much, I might try mkultra, i have those seeds. I just need to get enough meds to know what will get me through to the next harvest so I can determine what strains to grow


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 26, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I was thinking of getting some c99, at some point. I would love to grow some pre98 bubba but i hear it don't yield much, I might try mkultra, i have those seeds. I just need to get enough meds to know what will get me through to the next harvest so I can determine what strains to grow


if you get the right c99 its probably good, pre98 and tahoe are kind of alike, pre98 harvests more though. it just really potent golf balls of bud. mk ultra is a good strain though thatd be cool. this headband might be something to keep a clip of, thats some good medical.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 26, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> if you get the right c99 its probably good, pre98 and tahoe are kind of alike, pre98 harvests more though. it just really potent golf balls of bud. mk ultra is a good strain though thatd be cool. this headband might be something to keep a clip of, thats some good medical.


 I have taken a few clips of the sour kush and have a mother going for her, she seems like something i'll keep around untill i find better. i seen C99 F4 pineapple pheno on cannazon.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## noob78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Update day 31 12/12
Had a power outage for around minute in a half will that mess up my plant or not. Besides that everything is going good. I have found out that the front side of the carbon filter was half on so, fixed that. That explains why I had a faint odor. I hope I didn't put off the wrong impression that My house smells like pot, Because it does not and I advocate to anyone that house does smell like pot or plan on growing, make sure you get your carbon filters.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 26, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Update day 31 12/12
> Had a power outage for around minute in a half will that mess up my plant or not. Besides that everything is going good. I have found out that the front side of the carbon filter was half on so, fixed that. That explains why I had a faint odor. I hope I didn't put off the wrong impression that My house smells like pot, Because it does not and I advocate to anyone that house does smell like pot or plan on growing, make sure you get your carbon filters.



Nah.. I imagine a cloud passing over.. I've had many power outages this year, only when I'm around turning more power on though so I catch it fast!


Only advice - Just try to let your HPS cool down before you fire it up again.... You don't want to do whats called a "hot start", as that's bad for the bulb... I always just open my tent up for more light, let the bulb cool down for like 3-5 minutes then start the HPS back up.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Nah.. I imagine a cloud passing over.. I've had many power outages this year, only when I'm around turning more power on though so I catch it fast!
> 
> 
> Only advice - Just try to let your HPS cool down before you fire it up again.... You don't want to do whats called a "hot start", as that's bad for the bulb... I always just open my tent up for more light, let the bulb cool down for like 3-5 minutes then start the HPS back up.


 Did not know that with the bulbs thanks.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 27, 2012)

Update Day 32 12/12
ppm 1100
temp 80 degrees humidity 28%


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 27, 2012)

Grooowweeeng de ganja!

Headband yields pretty high man.. All those nuggets are filled out pretty far down. I'm slightly disappointed for the pineapple expresses yield coming up, but maybe I just didn't veg them as big as they should have gone? I guess the scales will have to tell!

I'm wondering if I should just grow the headband when I need some weight , from scotty balls grow I thought this PE would tower !


----------



## noob78 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Grooowweeeng de ganja!
> 
> Headband yields pretty high man.. All those nuggets are filled out pretty far down. I'm slightly disappointed for the pineapple expresses yield coming up, but maybe I just didn't veg them as big as they should have gone? I guess the scales will have to tell!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just grow the headband when I need some weight , from scotty balls grow I thought this PE would tower !


That is what I'm trying to do. Find a good yielding strain and just some knockout strain that I don't care what it yields.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2012)

Rep if i could. Looking marvelous.stay focused


----------



## noob78 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Rep if i could. Looking marvelous.stay focused


 Thanks for coming through.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 28, 2012)

Today is day 33 12/12 almost at half way point. 
ppms 1100 
temp 80 degrees
humidity 20%
It drinks like gallon a day, give and take alittle. Im looking for a good 10 day flush, so SR. when would you think a good time to start is?


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 28, 2012)

This will be your first complete grow, huh, you could have fooled me. Lol! Shit I bet you cannot f'ing wait till you get to smoke some of your own bud. I know my first harvest of some primo bud, I was ecstatic to say the least. It's one of the most fulfilling experiences for me anyways. You put all this work and love into your babies and watch them turn to fruition. Then when you smoke with your friends and they just complement the shit out of your bud, and you are just sitting back with this grin knowing that you were the one that grew that shit. Ah man I love it. Just don't tell nobody! I'm sure you know that though. Anyways you are proof that with a little research and by using that research in the proper way anyone can grow some top notch weed. It is not all that hard. At least not as hard as alot of people make it out to be.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 28, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> This will be your first complete grow, huh, you could have fooled me. Lol! Shit I bet you cannot f'ing wait till you get to smoke some of your own bud. I know my first harvest of some primo bud, I was ecstatic to say the least. It's one of the most fulfilling experiences for me anyways. You put all this work and love into your babies and watch them turn to fruition. Then when you smoke with your friends and they just complement the shit out of your bud, and you are just sitting back with this grin knowing that you were the one that grew that shit. Ah man I love it. Just don't tell nobody! I'm sure you know that though. Anyways you are proof that with a little research and by using that research in the proper way anyone can grow some top notch weed. It is not all that hard. At least not as hard as alot of people make it out to be.


It really is not that hard. Once you know your set up and dial it in all you do is add water and nutes once or twice a day. My method is check my ppm when I get up(around 3 hours after lights on) if i'm in the range I want, ideally I want my water to go down but the ppms to stay the same. Add water and wait untill maybe hour and half before lights out fill the water back up if need and adjust nutes accordingly. So in all i spend 10 to 15 minutes watering and doing nutes. Yes and never tell anyone about your grow. I mean what grow, what are you talking about.lol.
I already have a imaginary guy I'll get my stuff from when asked about from friends.lol


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol! I here ya buddy! Your friends will be wanting his number for sure. Lol!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 28, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> Lol! I here ya buddy! Your friends will be wanting his number for sure. Lol!


"Sorry bro I grabbed the last he had! I'll tell you when I get some more off the dude though?"


----------



## noob78 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> "Sorry bro I grabbed the last he had! I'll tell you when I get some more off the dude though?"


Ain't that the truth, or like damn bro I just got some from him and he live waaay out. lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 29, 2012)

wayyyyyyy outt


----------



## noob78 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> wayyyyyyy outt


 Good morning Sr. You up early


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 29, 2012)

Lights on in like a half hour! I'm always up early. 

If you don't mind me asking, what day did you start flower? I'm curious to compare to my start date of 5-18.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Lights on in like a half hour! I'm always up early.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what day did you start flower? I'm curious to compare to my start date of 5-18.


My lights start at 2 am and end at 2 pm, It helps battle the heat during the hot part of the day. I started flower on 5-27. You say you flowered for 70 days or so, so should I start my final flush at around day 60? thanks


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't know how much different it is with hydro vs soil. Soil can build up dissolved salts much easier and in larger amounts I would imagine than with hydro. But maybe it's different for DWC?

I would look up something like a DWC guide to flushing, or look for some discussions on it. Like I've said before, hydro isn't my game!

That being said, in soil, I usually flush 7-14 days before chop.. I've found it's better to flush a bit later rather than a bit early. Like, my feeling is that you can always just give them a few extra days, peak ripeness is a 1-3 week window. If you flush 3-4 days too late, and your concerned, you can always just wait out the harvest a few more days. However, if you flush early, and the plant just doesn't get ripe, in addition to not being ripe, your plants are now stressed from not having any food. 

A lot of experienced people who have been growing for a long time (NOT me , I just read what they say and regurgitate) will tell you the last few weeks of flowering are extremely vital, and the plant will need food the most then to pack on the extra weight that comes on in the last week. Then you have a lot of inexperienced people swearing by stuff like 3 day dark periods, and long flushing periods for a "smooth smoke". But most of the people grow some pretty awesome looking buds, so it's hard to see who's right without the science, that we don't have. .

With flushing, my goal is to start to discolor the leaves like a week before I chop. I figure the plant will loose all food as salts in the rootzone, then it will start going for the leaves, and it will begin sucking all the nutrients out of the foliage (that you will be smoking).. Once quite a few leaves fall off, and the leaves are discoloring all over I know the plant has used up the food in the rootzone, and is now munching on reserves in the foliage. The 'reserves' of nutrient inside the foliage, is what people claim to "harsh" their smoke. But then like I said, people like uncle ben will say they haven't flushed a plant in a long time and taste no harshness in their smoke.

And to note, I flowered for 72 days on both plants.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 30, 2012)

Update Day 35 of 12/12 week 5 half way point
Waiting on this to start to chuck out and put on weight, will post some lights off pics later


----------



## noob78 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I don't know how much different it is with hydro vs soil. Soil can build up dissolved salts much easier and in larger amounts I would imagine than with hydro. But maybe it's different for DWC?
> 
> I would look up something like a DWC guide to flushing, or look for some discussions on it. Like I've said before, hydro isn't my game!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on flushing, To be honest Sr. I have'nt flushed by plant since around week 3 of veg. I have'nt seen any difference in growth positive or negative, so fingers crossed. And I thought you flowered for 72 days but wasn't trying for sure. So it looks like I have around 37 days to go.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 30, 2012)

Day 35 12/12
ppm 1150
temp 80 degrees
humidity 20%


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 30, 2012)

looks straight nug bro!


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 30, 2012)

looking bad ass...


----------



## noob78 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> looks straight nug bro!


 Yours started to chuck out at around day 42 if I remember right, right.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 1, 2012)

Yep yep! They've only begun!


----------



## TommyVuitton (Jul 1, 2012)

Subbed, i grew the RP sour kush once and she became one of my favorites. Looking great!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 1, 2012)

TommyVuitton said:


> Subbed, i grew the RP sour kush once and she became one of my favorites. Looking great!


 Thanks for coming through

And yeah I hope the sour kush is what everyone say it is


----------



## noob78 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yep yep! They've only begun!


 Sounds like music to my ears


----------



## TommyVuitton (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm sure u going to love it like I do. Things I really liked about the sour kush was the taste and yield was always above what I expected! Just watch for hermies.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 2, 2012)

Me thinks he is in the clear for Hermes.

Unless the light falls on his plant one day .


----------



## noob78 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Me thinks he is in the clear for Hermes.
> 
> Unless the light falls on his plant one day .


I heard that


----------



## noob78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Day 38 of 12/12
ppm 1200 bumped it up some
temp 80 degrees SO HOT here
humidity 23%
will post pics when lights off


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Thanks for the info on flushing, To be honest Sr. I have'nt flushed by plant since around week 3 of veg. I have'nt seen any difference in growth positive or negative, so fingers crossed. And I thought you flowered for 72 days but wasn't trying for sure. So it looks like I have around 37 days to go.


I missed this before - again, remember I'm talking about soil, and salt buildup in soil. I don't think a good DWC will build up salt like soil does. I pour my water and it sits still until my plant drinks it and eats the food - your water is constantly moving, bubbling, and changing! So I don't think you DWC guys have to worry _as_ _much_ about long term salt build up. ^.^



Also, I might have forgot to post this.. How I keep track of my days:

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/duration.html


----------



## noob78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I missed this before - again, remember I'm talking about soil, and salt buildup in soil. I don't think a good DWC will build up salt like soil does. I pour my water and it sits still until my plant drinks it and eats the food - your water is constantly moving, bubbling, and changing! So I don't think you DWC guys have to worry _as_ _much_ about long term salt build up. ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the link


----------



## noob78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone heard of Hazy Train strain and if so what is?


----------



## noob78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Update day 38


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 4, 2012)

That is really looking good. Tons of colas everywhere. That is definitely how you do it right there!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 4, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> That is really looking good. Tons of colas everywhere. That is definitely how you do it right there!


 Im starting to see them chunk out now so the next month will be hopefully nothing but putting on weight.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 4, 2012)

They will do that!

Leaves are looking healther than ever in your last update bro!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks, had a been fighting temps can't get them lower than 84 right now, with ac, Man cant wait untill this weekend the heat finally leave. Been 100 for 2 days know and high 90's for around 2 weeks now, flat out uncomfortable.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 5, 2012)

looking very good. how many btu's does you a/c kick out? might have to upgrade on the next round.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 5, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Thanks, had a been fighting temps can't get them lower than 84 right now, with ac, Man cant wait untill this weekend the heat finally leave. Been 100 for 2 days know and high 90's for around 2 weeks now, flat out uncomfortable.


I put a 5 inch elbowed ducting flange on the top of my tent on the exhaust. Dropped the ambient temps 2F-4F. Just redirected the air away from the tent, and into the stream of cold air coming from the AC.

So on that note, screw around with your venting a little, and if your plants start to get *HOT*, I'd strongly advise you to raise your light! I find marginally better light intensity is not worth having hot, stressed plants. Things get better wayyyyy better for growing after September I promise! The summer is the worst for keeping tents cool.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I put a 5 inch elbowed ducting flange on the top of my tent on the exhaust. Dropped the ambient temps 2F-4F. Just redirected the air away from the tent, and into the stream of cold air coming from the AC.
> 
> So on that note, screw around with your venting a little, and if your plants start to get *HOT*, I'd strongly advise you to raise your light! I find marginally better light intensity is not worth having hot, stressed plants. Things get better wayyyyy better for growing after September I promise! The summer is the worst for keeping tents cool.


Never really had an issue with heat, temps have been steady at 82, but we haven't been this hot for 25 years or so, but I will try different stuff with my vents.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 5, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Never really had an issue with heat, temps have been steady at 82, but we haven't been this hot for 25 years or so, but I will try different stuff with my vents.


I figure it never hurts to be more efficient !


----------



## noob78 (Jul 5, 2012)

That is very true


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 6, 2012)

What kind of inline fan are you using?


----------



## malignant (Jul 6, 2012)

headband is a heavy heavy feeder, and an amazing strain, if your going synth you should use snowstorm its worth it for the resin content of headband, and the hash your going to make after, my god id drive to the ends of the earth for a hit of that.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> What kind of inline fan are you using?


 Not sure the brand I'll look it up later and tell you.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 6, 2012)

malignant said:


> headband is a heavy heavy feeder, and an amazing strain, if your going synth you should use snowstorm its worth it for the resin content of headband, and the hash your going to make after, my god id drive to the ends of the earth for a hit of that.


 Not sure what snowstorm is? But thank you for coming through.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 6, 2012)

pics from day 41 12/12


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 6, 2012)

noob78 said:


> pics from day 41 12/12View attachment 2243259View attachment 2243260View attachment 2243261View attachment 2243262



damn those buds are really fillin out, how long are you planning on letting em flower?


----------



## tranka32 (Jul 6, 2012)

Your scrog is looking stellar Noob! I need to get my scrog on in the near future. ;0


----------



## noob78 (Jul 6, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> damn those buds are really fillin out, how long are you planning on letting em flower?


 Around 70-72 days, or until 20 percent amber


----------



## noob78 (Jul 6, 2012)

tranka32 said:


> Your scrog is looking stellar Noob! I need to get my scrog on in the near future. ;0


 Thanks its coming along


----------



## malignant (Jul 6, 2012)

ultra snowstorm and gravity are additives that help resin production and density.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 7, 2012)

malignant said:


> ultra snowstorm and gravity are additives that help resin production and density.


 Thank you for your quick response, will look those up.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 7, 2012)

Day 42 12/12
Temps 79 degrees
humidity 23%
Starting to see them chunk out some, Really didn't get what that meant until I starting seeing little buds pop out of the bigger buds to make one bigger one per se. On a side not the kandy kush I think will have big buds.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 7, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Day 42 12/12
> Temps 79 degrees
> humidity 23%
> Starting to see them chunk out some, Really didn't get what that meant until I starting seeing little buds pop out of the bigger buds to make one bigger one per se. On a side not the kandy kush I think will have big buds.


Yep, likely just started getting nice. They should be nearly fully chunked out by day 60 with the headband. Then it will go about a week finishing turning the pistils, and trichomes, and the rest of the calyxes that haven't expanded, will expand and.... bam you have ripe flowers ready for chop. 

 you'll open your tent around day 70 for chop and you'll be like, "awhh... now I have to chop em? .... when they look SO cool!?" . It's weird chopping when it's all said and done, like by the time your getting the scissors out you have pretty much forgot you meant to smoke the shit instead of just look at it all year.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yep, likely just started getting nice. They should be nearly fully chunked out by day 60 with the headband. Then it will go about a week finishing turning the pistils, and trichomes, and the rest of the calyxes that haven't expanded, will expand and.... bam you have ripe flowers ready for chop.
> 
> you'll open your tent around day 70 for chop and you'll be like, "awhh... now I have to chop em? .... when they look SO cool!?" . It's weird chopping when it's all said and done, like by the time your done you pretty much forget you meant to smoke the shit instead of just look at it.


 That is true, I'm dreading the chop, but will love to smoke it. So it sound like the next 18 days will be interesting


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 7, 2012)

What seeds are you planting next? I get my seeds in the dirt a day or two before chop so they are sprouting by the time the plant goes down!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> What seeds are you planting next? I get my seeds in the dirt a day or two before chop so they are sprouting by the time the plant goes down!


 I have the plp sprouted already and trying to veg her untill big enough to clone then see if its a female and if so run that, if a male, I'll ran Kandy kush again with zip ties and Og 18


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 7, 2012)

how are you liking the kandy kush so far?


----------



## noob78 (Jul 7, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> how are you liking the kandy kush so far?


 I like it so far, I let it get to big before flip(stretched 3x in flower). BUt they should be pretty big buds though. have some light burn on some leaves, due to them growing to big for my space,I have moved the light as far as it goes and the waterfarm is on the ground so it is what it is. BUt a big yielder if done right I think, and it takes a quite abit of stress to.pics is 26 days of 12/12


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow that's _really_ close.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Wow that's _really_ close.


I've lst'd them and everything, Tied down what I could, The one's burnt Are right under the light, everything else is good. I tried to move some branches and broke a branch, they are very fragile to say the least. but I will more than likely run them next, with your zip tie and flower way earlier lol lesson really learned here.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 7, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I've lst'd them and everything, Tied down what I could, The one's burnt Are right under the light, everything else is good. I tried to move some branches and broke a branch, they are very fragile to say the least. but I will more than likely run them next, with your zip tie and flower way earlier lol lesson really learned here.


 it's all good they look great dude. Those burned leaves ain't shit. I would have expected the damage to be 10x worse with the bulb that close. Lesson learned right? 


And 3x is a decent stretch. I guessed my PE would stretch that much but only stretched about 2x. Now my PE are smaller than they could be but eh. Different for every strain, you live and you learn! 

Just imagine my horror when my old shitty tangerine dream stretched 4-4.5x!!! I had to cut those fuckers in half on day 16 flower because they outgrew my tent!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 7, 2012)

how long did you veg the Kk for? i got a free one and been thinking about popping it. everyone that mentions kk has nothing but good experience with this strain. hope the same goes for you as well.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> it's all good they look great dude. Those burned leaves ain't shit. I would have expected the damage to be 10x worse with the bulb that close. Lesson learned right?
> 
> 
> And 3x is a decent stretch. I guessed my PE would stretch that much but only stretched about 2x. Now my PE are smaller than they could be but eh. Different for every strain, you live and you learn!
> ...


I would've hated 4-4.5x the stretch. But I think they will be pretty big when it's done fingers crossed


----------



## noob78 (Jul 7, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> how long did you veg the Kk for? i got a free one and been thinking about popping it. everyone that mentions kk has nothing but good experience with this strain. hope the same goes for you as well.


 I planned on vegging for 42 days from putting seed in papertowel, but The day I was to flower I woke up and the screen fell down on it so I gave it a week to recoup, but it will be one Im eager to see how it turns out.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 8, 2012)

side note on kandy kush, I have lowered the burnt colas and should have no more problems with the burn.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 8, 2012)

noob78 said:


> side note on kandy kush, I have lowered the burnt colas and should have no more problems with the burn.




How'd you do that?  

Good job


----------



## noob78 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> How'd you do that?
> 
> Good job


I did some lst and tie down method to make it work


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 8, 2012)

I didn't train much either in my first few grows... I bet you will be a master at training them down though soon! The sooner in you start the easier it is later on .


----------



## noob78 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I didn't train much either in my first few grows... I bet you will be a master at training them down though soon! The sooner in you start the easier it is later on .


 Im waiting to use your zip tie method next round. I will most likely be growing og 18 and kandy kush next round


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 8, 2012)

It's easier than tying strings for sure... Clip and zipppppp..


----------



## noob78 (Jul 9, 2012)

Day 44 12/12
ppms 1200
temp 77
humidity 20%


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking great! Makes me want to get another waterfarm grow going!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 10, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> Looking great! Makes me want to get another waterfarm grow going!


 Wow I read your strawberry diesel grow faithfully before I started growing. We have pretty much the same setup.ANd thanks for coming through.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2012)

That's not Sour Kush!!! lol. Hey Noob, how ya gro-ing, just stumbled across your policitcally correctly named thread. 

I do miss looking at a nice flat canopy. Looks like you'll have a whole grip of shmokes at your disposal. Hard to tell if it is like mine of old but looking forward to seeing a nice dried cured bud for comparison. I can post a pic or two of the Headbands I grew a few years back if you want. As I was saying on the other thread to you, they were from the bag I bought, but that was before DNA/ReservaPriv had actually released it as a strain. Back then it was going for 18 euro a gram in the coffeeshop I think it went into the Cup as an entry and won a placing, it was through my local coffeeshop and I only ever bought like 1 bag due to the price it was going for. But that bag was well worth it!
Take it easy, DST


----------



## noob78 (Jul 10, 2012)

DST said:


> That's not Sour Kush!!! lol. Hey Noob, how ya gro-ing, just stumbled across your policitcally correctly named thread.
> 
> I do miss looking at a nice flat canopy. Looks like you'll have a whole grip of shmokes at your disposal. Hard to tell if it is like mine of old but looking forward to seeing a nice dried cured bud for comparison. I can post a pic or two of the Headbands I grew a few years back if you want. As I was saying on the other thread to you, they were from the bag I bought, but that was before DNA/ReservaPriv had actually released it as a strain. Back then it was going for 18 euro a gram in the coffeeshop I think it went into the Cup as an entry and won a placing, it was through my local coffeeshop and I only ever bought like 1 bag due to the price it was going for. But that bag was well worth it!
> Take it easy, DST


 Please do post pics, would love to compare. And very humbled that you came through.respect


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 10, 2012)

DST said:


> That's not Sour Kush!!!


Naw... It's sour kush.... It isn't "HEADBAND" though! At least not the true headband... You might be thinking the 707 headband, which is a clone only strain.

Reserva Privada released their own Sour Kush, Sour diesel x OG kush... It's not the true headband, but it certainly is an awesome cross of diesel smelling kush.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 10, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Wow I read your strawberry diesel grow faithfully before I started growing. We have pretty much the same setup.ANd thanks for coming through.


lol, thanks for the compliments. Your grow looks better than my SD did. I'm thinking about getting another grow going. I've had everything packed away since the move. Wish I would have caught your grow a bit sooner, but better late then never eh. Keep it up, you're going great from the looks of things.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 10, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> lol, thanks for the compliments. Your grow looks better than my SD did. I'm thinking about getting another grow going. I've had everything packed away since the move. Wish I would have caught your grow a bit sooner, but better late then never eh. Keep it up, you're going great from the looks of things.


 If you do start a grow let me know I'll be first to sub


----------



## noob78 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Naw... It's sour kush.... It isn't "HEADBAND" though! At least not the true headband... You might be thinking the 707 headband, which is a clone only strain.
> 
> Reserva Privada released their own Sour Kush, Sour diesel x OG kush... It's not the true headband, but it certainly is an awesome cross of diesel smelling kush.


 Sr. hows your PE going did it chunk out more for you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2012)

noob78 said:


> If you do start a grow let me know I'll be first to sub


no i will, lol

lookin smashin nobby! were in the home stretch.. you see any amber pistils yet? have a wonderful day.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes some of the pistols are turning amber.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 11, 2012)

And more will keep poppin up for a bit too 

It's pretty slow to turn it's pistils. the sour kush is... I would watch calyx size as an indicator of how they're coming along..


----------



## noob78 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ya im waiting on the tops to chunk out


----------



## missnu (Jul 11, 2012)

Super cropping is also great when the plants have far overstretched your space, but in a scrog I think it might just kinda mess everything else up...I just kinda tie my plants however and if they should happen to stretch too much in flower I just start bending them shorter...I mean sometimes I get big L shaped buds, but only I see them and I dont mind...


----------



## noob78 (Jul 11, 2012)

missnu said:


> Super cropping is also great when the plants have far overstretched your space, but in a scrog I think it might just kinda mess everything else up...I just kinda tie my plants however and if they should happen to stretch too much in flower I just start bending them shorter...I mean sometimes I get big L shaped buds, but only I see them and I dont mind...


 That what i did with my kandy kush just made it work, It won't win any awards but I will do me justice.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 11, 2012)

missnu said:


> Super cropping is also great when the plants have far overstretched your space, but in a scrog I think it might just kinda mess everything else up...I just kinda tie my plants however and if they should happen to stretch too much in flower I just start bending them shorter...I mean sometimes I get big L shaped buds, but only I see them and I dont mind...


That's some funny shit right there!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Day 47 of 12/12
temps 80
humidity 23
ppms 1250

My buds really starting to chunk out now, will post pics later.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Ya im waiting on the tops to chunk out


The top top parts might not chunk out.. It looks a little fox tailed..


----------



## CircuiT37 (Jul 12, 2012)

lookin great noob, did you have a nute problem at times? a lil burnt in places... sorry ive only just joined up, so late to the grow. Have to say it sounds a lovely strain, how does she smell?


----------



## noob78 (Jul 12, 2012)

update day 47 12/12


----------



## noob78 (Jul 12, 2012)

CircuiT37 said:


> lookin great noob, did you have a nute problem at times? a lil burnt in places... sorry ive only just joined up, so late to the grow. Have to say it sounds a lovely strain, how does she smell?


 Ya i had a few noob problems but nothing major, she smells sweet and kushy


----------



## noob78 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> The top top parts might not chunk out.. It looks a little fox tailed..


 What causes fox tailing?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 13, 2012)

noob78 said:


> What causes fox tailing?


Stress, usually related to heat I think.

There are more factors too, like genetics.

No worries though, my first couple grows had some foxtailing going on. Smokes just the same, just the structure is harder to trim and they don't look as 'good'.


ps: rolling up my last reserva privada headband joint!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Stress, usually related to heat I think.
> 
> There are more factors too, like genetics.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that about the headband joint, As long as it does grow balls, shit foxtailing is cool.lol


----------



## sonar (Jul 14, 2012)

Looking awesome man. I can't wait for my outdoor Sour Kush to start flowering.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 14, 2012)

Update day 49 12/12
temp 77
humidity 30
will post pics later


----------



## noob78 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry update pics tomorrow.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 15, 2012)

day 50 12/12 have pics can't upload them now for some reason.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 16, 2012)

Why can't I put pics on here?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 16, 2012)

I think some settings are broken on RIU

You have to use tinypic.com or try again tomorrow :/.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2012)

this site sucks. dont rely on anything about this site. Your better off posting in your other journal nobby, i want to see terribly badly. can you do that for me? fuck riu. i learned the hard way about this place. riu has zero respect for its members. and sr. verde you should go there as well. You would like it. 
Peace to the Patients
coco joe
i mean dr. amber Trichome
lmao


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 16, 2012)

LOL what?

It's a free website; it works 99% of the time perfectly. The people and mods are nothing but nice to me. 

Also, that being said, my grow thread/journal is functioning perfectly.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 17, 2012)

Who is the mod on here? Trying to figure out why I can't upload pics(I only have ok and cancel button,no select button)


----------



## noob78 (Jul 17, 2012)

Day 52 12/12


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> LOL what?
> 
> It's a free website; it works 99% of the time perfectly. The people and mods are nothing but nice to me.
> 
> Also, that being said, my grow thread/journal is functioning perfectly.


no its not you have no signature link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
me and nooby rock hard on bubbleponics.com. be there are be square.
looking real sticky kiddo, good work.
what your ppms at ? are you weaning it down before the long flush ahead? 

to the patients.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no its not you have no signature link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> me and nooby rock hard on bubbleponics.com. be there are be square.
> looking real sticky kiddo, good work.
> what your ppms at ? are you weaning it down before the long flush ahead?
> ...


I don't like putting links in my sig, I think it's annoying for other people. So I got the subway action going on instead .

Also I'm a soil dude, no hydro, or bubbleponics for me. 

Here's my journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/515810-growlab-80-g13-pineapple-express-9.html

noob78, I hope you don't mind the plug!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I don't like putting links in my sig, I think it's annoying for other people. So I got the subway action going on instead .
> 
> Also I'm a soil dude, no hydro, or bubbleponics for me.
> 
> ...


I will never have a problem with you posting anything in my Journal Sr. POst whatever you want.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yep, likely just started getting nice. They should be nearly fully chunked out by day 60 with the headband. Then it will go about a week finishing turning the pistils, and trichomes, and the rest of the calyxes that haven't expanded, will expand and.... bam you have ripe flowers ready for chop.
> 
> you'll open your tent around day 70 for chop and you'll be like, "awhh... now I have to chop em? .... when they look SO cool!?" . It's weird chopping when it's all said and done, like by the time your getting the scissors out you have pretty much forgot you meant to smoke the shit instead of just look at it all year.


I here ya buddy! I take a shit load of pics before I chop. I mean more than usual just because I know this is the last time I will see this particular beauty here. I notice that I am so anxious and impatient throughout the whole grow until I am about ready to harvest. Lol! And it is because a good plant is just so damn gorgeous that it is almost heartbreaking having to butcher your baby lady after all these months of nurturing her to get her to this point. But after the fact when you are smoking some bomb ass shit you are ready to go through the whole process again.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> it's all good they look great dude. Those burned leaves ain't shit. I would have expected the damage to be 10x worse with the bulb that close. Lesson learned right?
> 
> 
> And 3x is a decent stretch. I guessed my PE would stretch that much but only stretched about 2x. Now my PE are smaller than they could be but eh. Different for every strain, you live and you learn!
> ...


That is quite a bit of stretch. 4-4.5x is like damn. You have to start 12/12 on that as soon as it pops out the soil. LOl! And OMG you had to cut them in half. Lol! You are cracking me up, but I learned a lesson during my current grow too. My Ak-47 stretched like crazy while my OG#18 and BF Blue Cheese hardly stretched at all. That makes it hard to keep an even canopy, and I'm growing in a small closet. It's essential with my 400w HID to have an even canopy if I want to maximaze my yield. Next time I will ask around and read the breeders info a bit better before I start my grow. I don't know how I didn't notice that the AK-47 was a sativa that was said to get tall by the breeder. Damn what a burnout mistake! Lol! Like you both said "you live and you learn".


----------



## noob78 (Jul 18, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> That is quite a bit of stretch. 4-4.5x is like damn. You have to start 12/12 on that as soon as it pops out the soil. LOl! And OMG you had to cut them in half. Lol! You are cracking me up, but I learned a lesson during my current grow too. My Ak-47 stretched like crazy while my OG#18 and BF Blue Cheese hardly stretched at all. That makes it hard to keep an even canopy, and I'm growing in a small closet. It's essential with my 400w HID to have an even canopy if I want to maximaze my yield. Next time I will ask around and read the breeders info a bit better before I start my grow. I don't know how I didn't notice that the AK-47 was a sativa that was said to get tall by the breeder. Damn what a burnout mistake! Lol! Like you both said "you live and you learn".


very true, i think in 2 more grows I will have my setup completely dialed in, "Less is more"


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 18, 2012)

I haven't read you thread in a while, so I'm catching up on reading and commenting so sorry for posts about shit from way back. 

I'm doing some LST on my OG#18 with strings and duct tape, and I just keep having a problem with the duct tape sticking to the pot for longer than about 12 hours before they come loose. I have to constantly keep checking on them and fixing it, but I'm in my grow room all the time anyway. Lol! But I seen what you was talking about with using zip ties and it being easier than using string. I think I saw a thread on this on here, but it looked kind of complicated to me at the time. Maybe I just wasn't understanding that persons interpretation on how to do it. I can't remember for sure, but I am interested in trying that on my next grow.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 18, 2012)

By the way your plants are looking great. I didn't realize that the Sour Kush was a 10 week strain. 10 weeks seems so long until that 10 weeks is finished, you know? On a side note I smoked some bud that was supposed to be some Headband, and I didn't care for it. It was some some really good weed, but it didn't have a very good taste. It choked me up, and I was blazed from a very small amount that my friend blazed with me. But I have no clue what breeder it was from and if it really was even Headband. That's the shit I have to deal with in a non MMJ state. That's why I love growing my own. I know exactly what I am smoking.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 18, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> By the way your plants are looking great. I didn't realize that the Sour Kush was a 10 week strain. 10 weeks seems so long until that 10 weeks is finished, you know? On a side note I smoked some bud that was supposed to be some Headband, and I didn't care for it. It was some some really good weed, but it didn't have a very good taste. It choked me up, and I was blazed from a very small amount that my friend blazed with me. But I have no clue what breeder it was from and if it really was even Headband. That's the shit I have to deal with in a non MMJ state. That's why I love growing my own. I know exactly what I am smoking.


 I feel you on a non-medical state, and its nice to grow your own and knowing what it is and what people charge for it. wow


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 18, 2012)

Haydoon said:


> Theres some very very good info on this thread, thanks.


True that!! An excellent read too better then a novel.
know how hard it is not to skip ahead? 
(@ Frame # 70 so I don't forget)


----------



## noob78 (Jul 18, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> True that!! An excellent read too better then a novel.
> know how hard it is not to skip ahead?
> (@ Frame # 70 so I don't forget)


Thanks for coming through, and its very hard not to do anything but will wait hopefully lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

kentuckyboy said:


> That is quite a bit of stretch. 4-4.5x is like damn. You have to start 12/12 on that as soon as it pops out the soil. LOl! And OMG you had to cut them in half. Lol! You are cracking me up, but I learned a lesson during my current grow too. My Ak-47 stretched like crazy while my OG#18 and BF Blue Cheese hardly stretched at all. That makes it hard to keep an even canopy, and I'm growing in a small closet. It's essential with my 400w HID to have an even canopy if I want to maximaze my yield. Next time I will ask around and read the breeders info a bit better before I start my grow. I don't know how I didn't notice that the AK-47 was a sativa that was said to get tall by the breeder. Damn what a burnout mistake! Lol! Like you both said "you live and you learn".



 yeah trust me dude, I laugh at myself too with that grow. What a joke, glad I'm onto serious business now . As far as one growing taller than the other,  I had that problem with my headbands, one was just 5 inches taller than the other. I picked up 2 nice patio bricks to put under the midget and you couldn't tell they were un even .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

noob78 said:


> I feel you on a non-medical state, and its nice to grow your own and knowing what it is and what people charge for it. wow




Your own home grown is priceless . Hard to donate it to patients and all, cuz it's soo good, but you want to , cuz it's soo good.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 19, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> yeah trust me dude, I laugh at myself too with that grow. What a joke, glad I'm onto serious business now . As far as one growing taller than the other,  I had that problem with my headbands, one was just 5 inches taller than the other. I picked up 2 nice patio bricks to put under the midget and you couldn't tell they were un even .


That's exactly what I did during my current grow, but my Ak-47 is about 18" taller. I put some plastic drawer thingy underneath the OG#18 to help even out the canopy with the Ak-47. I don't have anything else to add to it laying around to get it completely even, but it's only about 6" off from being even. It's close enough to where it shouldn't be much of a problem. Plus, I have 4 26w CFL's above the Ak-47 because it is only halfway underneath my 400w, and I thought it needed some suplemental light. Plus the footprint from my cool tube doesn't give me light to the left side of the closet very well where the Ak-47 is. I have 3 2700k CFL's and 1 6500k CFL, and the Ak-47 leaves are stretching towards those CFL's more so than the 400w HPS. Even the part of the Ak-47 that is under the 400w HPS is stretching towards the CFL's. I find that weird. I am using a brand new HPS bulb too. Although it is a cheap one, but I have had great results with the cheap bulbs in the past.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 19, 2012)

update day 54
ppm 1000


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah the wee bit of fox tailing is becoming apparent, but that shouldn't really affect density in the lower parts. You should have some awesome looking weed in 2 weeks, the Sour Kush fills out fast and steady.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah the wee bit of fox tailing is becoming apparent, but that shouldn't really affect density in the lower parts. You should have some awesome looking weed in 2 weeks, the Sour Kush fills out fast and steady.


 Ya heat as been my nemesis but I have it under control, but know what to do for next summer.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2012)

Winter is coming up for us in the northern hemisphere . Should be smooth sailing for a good 6-7 months after this chop man! Summers are _the worst_.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Winter is coming up for us in the northern hemisphere . Should be smooth sailing for a good 6-7 months after this chop man! Summers are _the worst_.


I see I had no issues with my last grow until hermie issue, but man this summer has been unusually hot here for some reason.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2012)

I think that it's been like that everywhere but here, it's just as hot as usual .

Though it's cooling down, the high of today is only 108 with a low of 84 (no joke).


----------



## noob78 (Jul 21, 2012)

Day 56 12/12
temps 80
ppm 1000
Will start final flush in 4-5 days from now. Smell is there but not as strong as I would have liked I guess, praying the cure will help and work, Im thinking of rigging my ac to vent into my tent to keep a 65-70 degrees in there humidity willl be 50%


----------



## noob78 (Jul 23, 2012)

Day 58 12/12
ppm 1100
temp 80
humidity 27


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Day 56 12/12
> temps 80
> ppm 1000
> Will start final flush in 4-5 days from now. Smell is there but not as strong as I would have liked I guess, praying the cure will help and work, Im thinking of rigging my ac to vent into my tent to keep a 65-70 degrees in there humidity willl be 50%


Not sure about your lack of a smell. Mine just smelled like diesel all the way through the drying process. Maybe my plants had produced more oils though ? Oh well.

Like you said, your dialing it in. Next grow will be better, and the grow after that will be even better too! You did/are doing an excellent job for a 1st solid grow. Most peoples first grows like you said absolutely hermie, or get absolutely destroyed and chopped a month early with all white hairs. So be proud dude. Very proud you have some sensi you can jar up and smoke up and get medicated with !!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Not sure about your lack of a smell. Mine just smelled like diesel all the way through the drying process. Maybe my plants had produced more oils though ? Oh well.
> 
> Like you said, your dialing it in. Next grow will be better, and the grow after that will be even better too! You did/are doing an excellent job for a 1st solid grow. Most peoples first grows like you said absolutely hermie, or get absolutely destroyed and chopped a month early with all white hairs. So be proud dude. Very proud you have some sensi you can jar up and smoke up and get medicated with !!


 The buds in the middle smell nice and strong just the one's up front tent caves in when fan be on.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

I actually had 2 pheno types with my SK. One was really short, and one was decent sized. I must say the one that was a decent sized smelled much nicer, sweeter, more of a representation of the Kush I think. The one up front, the short one, smelled more like run of the mill diesel. Mixed together they smelled great, but definitly the Kush pheno smelled the best!

That is also something you will realize, every seed and plant is different, unless you get clones and clone . I would love to clone, but I don't have the space. So I just run 2 seeds at once.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2012)

way to go nooby~ smelling nice and dank!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 23, 2012)

lol. tryig to steal your style just a wee bit sr.verde.lol..not as stylin as you unfortunetly.lol


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 23, 2012)

good grow Noob, looks like the heat is taking a toll but you're still doing the damn thing. good to see you on the farm too.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> good grow Noob, looks like the heat is taking a toll but you're still doing the damn thing. good to see you on the farm too.


Ya the farm pretty cool so far, I have some foxtailing but O well, We have been breaking more heat records this summer than I have ever seen.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 24, 2012)

Kandy Kush 43 12/12
the pic witrh the tds meter is a smaller bud and the bigger ones are twice the size and width.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 24, 2012)

Next grow see if you can keep that bulb like 8-12 inches from the tops.. You might get better formed buds. I find when the light gets really close and stays close it sort of mutates the buds.. Don't get me wrong its good bud just like everything else but you don't get those filled out crazy bag appeal bud. I'm seriously impressed with how close the light is, while the buds stay looking that good though dude! LOL!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 24, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Kandy Kush 43 12/12View attachment 2266872View attachment 2266873View attachment 2266874View attachment 2266875View attachment 2266876
> the pic witrh the tds meter is a smaller bud and the bigger ones are twice the size and width.


yeah i am going to have to put an order in for the kandy kush. the one seed that i have isn't enough.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yeah i am going to have to put an order in for the kandy kush. the one seed that i have isn't enough.


One seed is alll I had, I have clones I will run next, to get a mother from


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm pretty amazed that you're able to run that bulb without a cool tube or air cooled hood and not burn the shit out of that bud. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 24, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> I'm pretty amazed that you're able to run that bulb without a cool tube or air cooled hood and not burn the shit out of that bud. That's pretty awesome.


 Ya Im amazed myself, I wasn't expect anything from the kandy kush with all my issues, I was just curious what it smoked like but now I want to really take my time with her next round and see if I can push her to her limit, she takes a good 1500 ppm with no problem, very nice plant to grow, I plan on keeping her around as a mother, then when I get some white og v.2 and run them whatever males I get will cross it with sour and kandy.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 25, 2012)

Day 60 12/12
Emptied res. today and flushing with water from here on out, 12 days to go


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

12 days, hopefully! 

Are you seeing any signs of ripening yet? Ie expanding calyxes, pistils turning dark, and or receding?


----------



## noob78 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Next grow see if you can keep that bulb like 8-12 inches from the tops.. You might get better formed buds. I find when the light gets really close and stays close it sort of mutates the buds.. Don't get me wrong its good bud just like everything else but you don't get those filled out crazy bag appeal bud. I'm seriously impressed with how close the light is, while the buds stay looking that good though dude! LOL!


 I think this round I have learned so much, and what not to do, I'm so ready for the og 18 grow


----------



## noob78 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> 12 days, hopefully!
> 
> Are you seeing any signs of ripening yet? Ie expanding calyxes, pistils turning dark, and or receding?


I'm find that the pistols are receding and turning orange, I still have white pistols but not as much as I did have.12 days is 72 days flower but If it still needs time then It will get time


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 26, 2012)

from the look of them pics, you're going to have a nice harvest. i hope they're as dank as they look in them pics. great grow.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 26, 2012)

I think i should have a decent yield, I have a huge cola that no one can see, do to it being in a funny spot but I can't get my hand around, it is easily 3x bigger than any other cola I have. This will be better than the seedy bunk ass weed Im smoking now, shit smells like nothing old bunk ass weed, i'll be good in a month, Won't have this issue again hopefully.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 26, 2012)

I bet you'll get at least 8oz


----------



## noob78 (Jul 26, 2012)

8 oz would be cool


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 26, 2012)

I got a bit over 5 from my lack luster Strawberry Diesel. Yours looks tons better/bigger


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 26, 2012)

It's all about the density!  I think you'll be good though 8+ just based on how large they were when you went 12/12.

I think 8-11 is realistic.


Any plans for popcorn/shake? And any plan for drying ? I just tried these drying racks you hang up, with multi level nylon sections to put your flowers. Worked great. Should have used it from the start. Folds down into a tiny little bag too!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> It's all about the density!  I think you'll be good though 8+ just based on how large they were when you went 12/12.
> 
> I think 8-11 is realistic.
> 
> ...


 I plan on saving the trim and popcorn and making something from it. I willl probably get a drying rack one day soon hopefully.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 27, 2012)

update day 62 12/12
ppm 400
temp 80


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 27, 2012)

Colors look good, trichs look good.

The trichs look like they are _right_ on schedule for 72 day flower. Going to start milking up good now. Can't wait to see those calyxes puff out a bit too.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Colors look good, trichs look good.
> 
> The trichs look like they are _right_ on schedule for 72 day flower. Going to start milking up good now. Can't wait to see those calyxes puff out a bit too.


Im thinking about cutting the pumps off the last couple of days to help finish her up any thoughts?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 27, 2012)

Why would you do that?


----------



## noob78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Why would you do that?


 Help to kill it off some, I read it somewhere but Can't find much on it so Im not going to do that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2012)

i accidently let casey run dry for a day and it caused a surprising growth spurt. i might do that again tonigh after reading your post. how freaky. have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 27, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Help to kill it off some, I read it somewhere but Can't find much on it so Im not going to do that.


Meh. I'd keep your plants alive til the end .

It's not like they suddenly get amazing when they start dying. They slowly got amazing over the last 60 days, the last 2 isn't going to do much.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Meh. I'd keep your plants alive til the end .
> 
> It's not like they suddenly get amazing when they start dying. They slowly got amazing over the last 60 days, the last 2 isn't going to do much.


that is what im going to do just water untill it's done.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 27, 2012)

That's what I did for two weeks for the PE, and did you see how awesome the colors turned out? Happy plants, man .


----------



## noob78 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> That's what I did for two weeks for the PE, and did you see how awesome the colors turned out? Happy plants, man .


Did your smell come yet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2012)

do you have your friska scissors ready? 
you got the gloves...
do you have a trichoscope?
i recommend this one.

http://www.amazon.com/SE-MW10087L-Brass-Microscope-Illuminator/dp/B002E0MU70/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343530175&sr=8-1&keywords=small+microscopes
there is nothing like the first harvest. you never forget it and how incredible it feels.
make sure your camera battery are charged, you got your smoke , music , food, drinks handy 
prepare you workspace and drying area. 
how much longer anywayz?lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 29, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Did your smell come yet?


Rolled right in about a week in. Now it smells like old dried up plants and dank ganja.. moving onto the dank ganja only smell next week.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 29, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> do you have your friska scissors ready?
> you got the gloves...
> do you have a trichoscope?
> i recommend this one.
> ...


Im ready to harvest now, supplies wise. Im thinking next monday, so in 8 days or so. Been checking trics daily, not ready yet.But my ppms are done to 300 now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2012)

alrighty then.. have fun with your final flush and the big harvest party weekend coming up. im about half way done with Casey now..back to work! oh i enjoy this type of work so much. if i could ditch my professionald day job and be a trimmer fuck id do it. have a totaly bitchinest sleezy cheezy eazy rockin and rollin gansta rappin sunday teddybear lol


----------



## noob78 (Jul 30, 2012)

Day 65 checked trics and they are milky so looks like we getting there. Will post pics later


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2012)

be sure to check trichs on calyxes not leaves


----------



## noob78 (Jul 30, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> be sure to check trichs on calyxes not leaves


 Yeah I checked on the calyxes I say maybe 40 percent milky, I have some amber on the leaves, but not worried about the leaves making sure the buds are were I want them, Don't want to get over zealous and screw it up by doing it early, hell I have damn near 100 days in on this so what is a few more.


----------



## noob78 (Jul 30, 2012)

update day 65 12/12


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 30, 2012)

oohhh you have two different grows. Are you using batwing reflectors for both tents? Man you are going to be loaded for years!


----------



## noob78 (Jul 31, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> oohhh you have two different grows. Are you using batwing reflectors for both tents? Man you are going to be loaded for years!


I have 2 identical set ups, with the batwing


----------



## themoose (Jul 31, 2012)

O man, that sour kush looks super blaze... I loved the kandy kush, def tryin to check out more of Res. Priv.'s gear..that yellowing towards the top is from flushing? A+ lookin, prolly wreaks of goodness


----------



## noob78 (Jul 31, 2012)

themoose said:


> O man, that sour kush looks super blaze... I loved the kandy kush, def tryin to check out more of Res. Priv.'s gear..that yellowing towards the top is from flushing? A+ lookin, prolly wreaks of goodness


Yes I have been flushing for bout a week now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2012)

jaw dropping crop nooby! looks so perfectly ripe for the pickin. harvesting and trimming is so super fun,. im very excited for you, you done so fuckin awesome.your a real natural kiddo. peace out
DAT


----------



## noob78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> jaw dropping crop nooby! looks so perfectly ripe for the pickin. harvesting and trimming is so super fun,. im very excited for you, you done so fuckin awesome.your a real natural kiddo. peace out
> DAT


Thanks that means alot, yours looks epic damn


----------



## kentuckyboy (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow! That's about all I can say because my mouth is just watering. You are going to get quite the yield off of that.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 1, 2012)

Can we get some close up pics during lights off?


----------



## crazyhazey (Aug 1, 2012)

noob78 said:


> update day 65 12/12View attachment 2274912View attachment 2274918View attachment 2274921View attachment 2274922


these girls are looking excellent, i wish i could smell pictures.


----------



## noob78 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry Had some issues past week and harvest on saturday will post pics later


----------



## noob78 (Aug 7, 2012)

_*harvest*_


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 7, 2012)

Epic harvest noob. Can't wait to see how much that is.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like some awesome harvest action going on! Don't forget to save the frosty trim for hash


----------



## noob78 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey all this seems to be it for this journal. I will stay around for questions here and there on this one, will post smoke report in like 3 weeks. I have started a new grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/552374-reserva-privada-og-18-waterfarm.html#post7833141 , So hope I see you there.


----------



## pabuds (Aug 8, 2012)

Reserva Privada *purple wreck outdoor plant*
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog23635-my-2012-outdoor-organic-grow.html


----------



## noob78 (Aug 8, 2012)

pabuds said:


> Reserva Privada *purple wreck outdoor plant*
> https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog23635-my-2012-outdoor-organic-grow.html


Ok whats this?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2012)

totally awesome harvest and the roots are like totally perfect and massive. thank you very much for a wonderful journal. I like your style . It s been very fun following your first grow. im looking forward to watching your next grow. 
peace to the patients and
dont forget to give spanks.
love you nooby
hugs and kisses
amber


----------



## perkele (Oct 12, 2013)

hi noob,congrats for the grow! really nice grow man, interesting phenotype. How many day total you had it in flowering? 60 ish? I am doing one sour kush aka headband from reserva privada now, and...I've started her in the first day of July, left her for 1 month in vegetation and after, since August I have her in flowering... I would say it was a long flowering compared with yours ~ 12 weeks. Had just a minor root lock with it, otherwise healthy nice looking lady. Was expecting a bit more snow on her.


----------



## P.DIZZLE (Mar 16, 2014)

just starting my first grow ever n im starting s.k did you top or f.i.m yours they look great also gonna waterfarm using a 800watt 400mh 400hps in one hood in a 4 by 4 hut how many u think i should put in my hut im new to this n would really appericate any advice


----------

